# UK masters



## CharlieCooper (Mar 23, 2009)

REGISTRATION IS NOW AVAILABLE AT:

www.ukcubemasters.com

Hello so the moment we have all been waiting for! HOORAY! UK masters... well okay it might not be called that but I can't think of a better name, any ideas? I particularly would like to welcome competitors from abroad to this competition as it will be two days and therefore worth flying/sailing to our little island for 

There are a few things to be confirmed still and more details will no doubt follow once a website is up and running, but there will be a two day competition in Swindon, Wiltshire on the weekend the 11-12th July at a school close to the centre. If that date is really bad for a lot of people I can change it to the weekend before or the weekend after, but please don't ask unless you REALLY can't make it.

All recognised events will run including fewest moves, 6x6, 7x7 and MultiBLD. There will hopefully also be time for some unofficial events afterwards as we do not have a time limit on the room on the Saturday evening.

The only way for me to make this possible was to charge you an entrance fee. I'm not sure how much this will be per person yet, but it won't be more than £10 for competitors and £5 for guests. This will be to cover the cost of the venue, snacks, drinks, prizes and certificates.

I will really require some help for this event as it's currently me doing it on my own... if you would like to help out a considerable amount I will happily waive the entrance fee. It will be especially important for everyone to help with judging and scrambling as there is no "organisation team" as such.

I am really excited at the prospect of this. More information will follow here and on WCA shortly, including travel & accommodation details, along with a time schedule.

So, any ideas for what the competition should be called?


----------



## Escher (Mar 23, 2009)

I like UK Nationals  
I think if i get a railcard, and book massively in advance for both travel inn and trains, this should end up not being that expensive. Did you say that there was a cheap place to stay near your place charlie?
I'll happily judge for as many rounds as i can, and scramble for the cuboids.
Oh, and the date should be fine (I'll have finally finished school forever!).


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 23, 2009)

Rowan, are you taking me up on my offer then?

Also, awesome!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 23, 2009)

there is a travel inn that's pretty cheap, or is it a holiday inn, i can't remember, but it will be online soon. waiting for confirmation from the legend himself (ron).


----------



## hr.mohr (Mar 23, 2009)

Swindon, home of the magic roundabout? Count me in 

It's pretty cheap to fly to Gatwick from Denmark. How much will it cost to get to Swindon by rail from Gatwick?


----------



## Ton (Mar 23, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> I will really require some help for this event as it's currently me doing it on my own... if you would like to help out a considerable amount I will happily waive the entrance fee. It will be especially important for everyone to help with judging and scrambling as there is no "organisation team" as such.



Not sure I can make it , but if I go I can help out during the event , what kind of help do you need now? Maybe I can give some advice


----------



## Garmon (Mar 23, 2009)

I can make it, I can't wait, I can help with judging and scrambling.
It's quite close also so everything is good.
I would have finished school for ever too!
Please have Rubik's Clock!


----------



## Escher (Mar 23, 2009)

Heh, yeah I will Simon, you know me and my memory...

EDIT - oh, and go on msn!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 23, 2009)

hr.mohr said:


> Swindon, home of the magic roundabout? Count me in
> 
> It's pretty cheap to fly to Gatwick from Denmark. How much will it cost to get to Swindon by rail from Gatwick?



(pm me about soft cubes, i'm waiting for you to tell me things )

gatwick to swindon is two trains. one to reading, then one to swindon. if you go to firstgreatwestern.co.uk you can book well in advance and it will cost under £15. if you need any help with what to book let me know. i would wait for a while before booking flights, i need to get 100% confirmation and stuff from ron.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 23, 2009)

Ton said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > I will really require some help for this event as it's currently me doing it on my own... if you would like to help out a considerable amount I will happily waive the entrance fee. It will be especially important for everyone to help with judging and scrambling as there is no "organisation team" as such.
> ...



your wisdom is always welcome ton. i might need some advice on timings, could i use a similar time schedule to the ones you might have used for dutch open for example? dave from seventowns has said he will help out with timers which is brilliant news because i know you have said before that they can be a pain.

i would love it if your trio came for the competition, it would be a great addition. i think arnaud will need to hire a bus to bring all of you over. how does that sound?

events wise, you can expect officially:
2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD, 3x3 MBF, 4x4 BLD, 5x5 BLD (if there is enough demand, i.e. more than 3 competitors say), megaminx, pyraminx <3, clock, magic, master magic, square-1.

unofficially i would like team BLD and some other mystery events, which obviously i can't tell you about, because otherwise it wouldn't be a mystery, would it?


----------



## Edam (Mar 23, 2009)

bagsie helping organise! think i'll be driving up from devon f its in july rather than trains which is nice


----------



## TMOY (Mar 23, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Hello so the moment we have all been waiting for! HOORAY! UK nationals... well okay it might not be called that but I can't think of a better name, any ideas? I particularly would like to welcome competitors from abroad to this competition as it will be two days and therefore worth flying/sailing to our little island for


I will neither fly nor sail to your little island. I will come by train 
You can count me in, 11-12th of July should be fine for me.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 23, 2009)

brilliant news francois


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm really going to try hard to come to this one. If I can make it, I'll be driving from Sheffield and providing that Rowan and co. don't come with me, I may have 3 spare seats in the car. (Rowan has first refusal) I'll be happy to help any way I can on the day, although I've never been to a comp before. I don't mind paying a fee either.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 23, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> I'm really going to try hard to come to this one. If I can make it, I'll be driving from Sheffield and providing that Rowan and co. don't come with me, I may have 3 spare seats in the car. (Rowan has first refusal) I'll be happy to help any way I can on the day, although I've never been to a comp before. I don't mind paying a fee either.


Did I hear spare seats in the car?

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10639

Do any of the mystery events include "pink pyjama" or "look at ...."?

And why not just invite everyone to your place so you can break your "sharing a bed with many men" record? (totally non-sexual btw)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 23, 2009)

there is already a uk open in november organised by dan harris and seventowns. i don't want to take anything away from that.

uk masters it is, nationals sounded a bit too... uk focused, when actually i'd like lots of foreigners to come.

sadly arnaud i must limit those staying at mine, i can't overwhelm my parents, it's not fair


----------



## anderson26 (Mar 23, 2009)

How about the UK Open?


----------



## joey (Mar 23, 2009)

UK Open is the 'usual' name.

I might be able to make it. This is earlier than expected.


----------



## Ton (Mar 23, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> your wisdom is always welcome ton. i might need some advice on timings, could i use a similar time schedule to the ones you might have used for dutch open for example? dave from seventowns has said he will help out with timers which is brilliant news because i know you have said before that they can be a pain.
> 
> i would love it if your trio came for the competition, it would be a great addition. i think arnaud will need to hire a bus to bring all of you over. how does that sound?
> 
> ...



You might use the Dutch schedule as start, Ron has made a estimation sheet to fine tune a schedule , I think at least 50 will come , so it will be very busy. Best estimate is make a schedule for 65. You might want to set a maximum competitors that can register, depend on the venue size

The venue must have good light ,preferable top light 

Any case I can help out to make the competition result sheet ,schedule , and score sheet templates


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 23, 2009)

Make sure the venue is well heated/ventilated as need be too please. You can never know with UK weather


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 23, 2009)

the venue is a large school hall/gym thing (i've never actually been, i'll visit this week. the man who works there is now a best friend of mine, we have been on the phone to each other all day ) there is no limit on how many we can have in the room really... i doubt more than 200 will turn up, but you're right i should set a limit 

there will be good light, lots of natural light from the top windows as far as i can tell, and it will be well ventilated as it's such a large room and there are fire exits that can be opened too.

ton: score sheet templates would be smashing.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 24, 2009)

registration is now available at the website: www.ukcubemasters.com


----------



## leeho (Mar 24, 2009)

Ahhh...I wont be able to make this one. Bleh. Hope you guys have fun ^^


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 24, 2009)

When do we need to register by?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 24, 2009)

it would be very useful to me if you could register asap so i have a good idea of how to plan the day. i might also need to limit the amount of people that come so that we have enough time to do all the events.


----------



## JohnnyA (Mar 24, 2009)

Please can there be 3x3 fewest moves in addition if there is enough demand for it?  I thought it was said earlier that it would be included?


----------



## Hakan (Mar 24, 2009)

Cool! I will do the best I can to make it. I've always wanted to go to UK for a comp (for anything, really). I'm looking forward to this competition.

I hope organising goes well for you, Charlie. It's very brave, doing all this on your own!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 24, 2009)

JohnnyA said:


> Please can there be 3x3 fewest moves in addition if there is enough demand for it?  I thought it was said earlier that it would be included?



added. i forgot, sorry


----------



## hr.mohr (Mar 25, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> (pm me about soft cubes, i'm waiting for you to tell me things )



Things told 



CharlieCooper said:


> gatwick to swindon is two trains. one to reading, then one to swindon. if you go to firstgreatwestern.co.uk you can book well in advance and it will cost under £15. if you need any help with what to book let me know. i would wait for a while before booking flights, i need to get 100% confirmation and stuff from ron.



Sounds great, I'll attempt to convince some fellow Danish cubers to join me


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 25, 2009)

My, that's one fine website! 

Registered! \o/


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 25, 2009)

it is isn't it... whoever made that is really quite the legend.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 25, 2009)

Love the name, love the events, love the place
i am super happy and will regester soon


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 25, 2009)

Shall register in near future hopefully.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 26, 2009)

Is it ok to register for events which you don't have a puzzle for although you can solve one? e.g. I can solve 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 but I just don't own either.

Also, are there going to be any puzzle sales? I'm looking forward to a new cube  The one which I currently have wont really do in a competition. I have a small fear of getting a DNF average because of the amount it pops.


----------



## joey (Mar 26, 2009)

You don't have to DNF when you POP you know..


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 26, 2009)

I should be able to make it, pending accommodation.


----------



## TMOY (Mar 26, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Is it ok to register for events which you don't have a puzzle for although you can solve one? e.g. I can solve 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 but I just don't own either.


You can easily borrow puzzles from other cubers. There are usually two (or more) groups of competitors, you can always use the cube of someone who's not competing in the same group as you.


----------



## panyan (Mar 26, 2009)

i can probably come, do i need to register if i am just spectating?


----------



## joey (Mar 26, 2009)

Why just spectate? If you say you are slow, I'm going to be upset.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 26, 2009)

yes there will hopefully be some puzzle sales. one option is that i will take some "orders" and prepayment from people a month or so before the competition and then i shall place on large order and people can collect their puzzles on the day.

you probably can borrow somebody else's puzzles, but some people don't always like lending theirs and there is no guarantee that you'll get on with the puzzle they lend you!

if you are just spectating i suppose you don't HAVE to tell me, but if you want to stay for lunch etc you will probably be classified as a guest and it would help me budget if i knew for sure


----------



## Ton (Mar 26, 2009)

joey said:


> You don't have to DNF when you POP you know..



I think he refer to time limits ..


----------



## joey (Mar 26, 2009)

Im not sure, I think he would reach the limits even with a pop!


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 26, 2009)

Sorry, I don't know why I said that, and I did know that you don't have to DNF on a pop. Ok fine, I'll try and finish every single solve in a comp except when the timer for the last solve has gone beyond the slowest time out of the other 4 solves.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 27, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much - joining in is fun. I have no chance against most other competitors - I am usually only trying to improve my own times.


----------



## Pitzu (Mar 27, 2009)

This seems to be a good competition! But it's Czech Open's usual time. Have anybody heard anything about Czech Open?!


----------



## Pitzu (Mar 27, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> This seems to be a good competition! But it's Czech Open's usual time. Have anybody heard anything about Czech Open?!


Yes:
"Twentieth festival of chess and games CZECH OPEN 2009 will be held from 16th July to 2nd August 2009." 
So they don't conflict.


----------



## Ton (Mar 27, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> This seems to be a good competition! But it's Czech Open's usual time. Have anybody heard anything about Czech Open?!



No , but the Chess tournament is scheduled from Jul 16, 2009 - Aug 2, 2009, so if there is a Rubik's event it should be scheduled for 17,18,19 July. I check if someone is busy with it


----------



## Pitzu (Mar 27, 2009)

Charlie, what do you think?! If we land at 21:45 on East Midlands, is it possible to travel to Swindon on Friday evening?!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 27, 2009)

i would think that it would be possible. the train website www.firstgreatwestern.com might be able to help you look at connections. i will look now for you and write here in a few minutes


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 27, 2009)

ok no i do not think so. it will be too late and there will not be trains. maybe try for flights to london airports (gatwick and heathrow are best but luton or stanstead will be okay, just longer on the train) or you can try bristol airport, cardiff airport, exeter, southampton.


----------



## Pitzu (Mar 27, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> ok no i do not think so. it will be too late and there will not be trains. maybe try for flights to london airports (gatwick and heathrow are best but luton or stanstead will be okay, just longer on the train) or you can try bristol airport, cardiff airport, exeter, southampton.


Shall I hold a gun next to the head of the pilot to land there instead of East Midlands?! :confused:


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 27, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > ok no i do not think so. it will be too late and there will not be trains. maybe try for flights to london airports (gatwick and heathrow are best but luton or stanstead will be okay, just longer on the train) or you can try bristol airport, cardiff airport, exeter, southampton.
> ...


Remember: Guns are supposed to be held in the LEFT hand in England and they are not allowed during tea-time


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 27, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Pitzu said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



Yes, and if you bring your longbow and happen to be in Chester, you may legally shoot a welshman dead, but only after midnight. 

This is actually true.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 27, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Pitzu said:
> ...


And they're REALLY strict about the midnight clause too - I know this one guy in Chester who was about to shoot a Welshman with his longbow and the time was just approaching midnight _but not quite_ and the authorities came down on him like a ton of bricks.  So be warned people!


----------



## Edam (Mar 27, 2009)

at what point does it stop being 'after midnight' and become 'before midnight' (the next day) ? 

sounds a little unclear to me. maybe..
"if you bring your longbow and happen to be in Chester, you may legally shoot a welshman dead, but only between the hours of 00.00 and 06.00GMT" 

?


----------



## Asheboy (Mar 27, 2009)

It basically means at night. From when the sun sets to when it rises. Anyway, you'll still get charge for murder if you did actually do it. Unfair, I know


----------



## Bryan (Mar 28, 2009)

Edam said:


> at what point does it stop being 'after midnight' and become 'before midnight' (the next day) ?
> 
> sounds a little unclear to me. maybe..
> "if you bring your longbow and happen to be in Chester, you may legally shoot a welshman dead, but only between the hours of 00.00 and 06.00GMT"
> ...



This is the kind of ambiguity that ruined the movie Gremlins for a lot of people.


----------



## panyan (Mar 28, 2009)

joey said:


> Why just spectate? If you say you are slow, I'm going to be upset.



no, im still learning the algs, so if i can compete with my cheat sheet, then fine, but i doubt i will be allowed!


----------



## joey (Mar 28, 2009)

You have until July, you should be able to learn them by then!


----------



## panyan (Mar 28, 2009)

joey said:


> You have until July, you should be able to learn them by then!



i doubt that, till the competition i have to do my driving theory test, my driving practical test, my advanced physics A2 exams, my further mathematics A2 exams and my advanced geography A2 exams as well as prepare for university interviews...


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a good tutorial if u want to learn 2 look PLL and OLL
(the way to get started learning the fridrich method)


----------



## joey (Mar 28, 2009)

What algorithms were you learning? I bet you could not have to learn all of them and still compete.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 31, 2009)

panyan said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > You have until July, you should be able to learn them by then!
> ...



I have learned people how to solve a cube during a 2 hour flight. You have over 2 months!!!!


----------



## coinman (Apr 1, 2009)

I will be in London Monday and tuesday next week. I have some business to attend but there might be some time left. So if some cuber in the London area have the time to meet the worlds fastest cuber (not!) it might work out. Just to do some cubing and to discus the sport.


----------



## Sebastien (Apr 1, 2009)

I might come


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 2, 2009)

coinman said:


> I will be in London Monday and tuesday next week. I have some business to attend but there might be some time left. So if some cuber in the London area have the time to meet the worlds fastest cuber (not!) it might work out. Just to do some cubing and to discus the sport.



i will be in london on friday.. poor timing


----------



## Pitzu (Apr 7, 2009)

I started to think of one possibility. To land at East Midlands (at 21:45). To sleep in Loughborough, and then to go to Swindon early morning on Saturday. As I see in this case I would arrive to Swindon by around 9:30. Charlie, do you think it's a good idea?!
Is there any provisional schedule?!


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, I wouldn't mind knowing what time it starts on Saturday.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 7, 2009)

There is no provisional schedule yet but I can sort one out soon if you would like (sorry, very VERY busy with my studies this week). istvan i know you want to do big bld so i can possibly arrange it so that you won't miss that. any other requests that people have, just let me know and i will try to accommodate them, but don't just tell me you'd like megaminx in the morning instead of lunchtime because you brain works better after lunch or something 

in terms of bld, would it be nice to have 4x4 one day, and 5x5 another? i'm not sure how best to organise that


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 7, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Is there any provisional schedule?!



For the hardcore extreme cubers it starts at 3:00am with the underwater blindfold feet solve in the North Wilts canal followed promptly at 3:15am with the tag team cage-fighting OH event... no, wait, that was just a dream


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 7, 2009)

I will only be able to make the saturday
im really loking forward to rubik's magic
could that be on Saturday?


----------



## Edam (Apr 7, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Pitzu said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any provisional schedule?!
> ...



i'm fairly sure it's the 3 peak 24 hour challange on the friday, with some kind of multibld at the top of each, 3x3, 4x4 and finishing with 5x5


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 7, 2009)

I wouldn't mind a slightly later start than UK Open, possibly with a more unpopular event first, in case of late arrivals.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 8, 2009)

Im thinking everyones puzzles
solved blindfold by joey
see if he does it before xmas


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 8, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> Im thinking everyones puzzles
> solved blindfold by joey
> see if he does it before xmas


I'd love to see a BLD solve of my Nintendo Ten-Billion Barrel


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 8, 2009)

msemtd said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > Im thinking everyones puzzles
> ...


Ton and me are coming, so even Joey would be in trouble

And Nintendo Ten-Billion Barrel wouldn't be a big problem IF he knows how to perform small cycles. It would be comparable to centers on a 4x4x4


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 8, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> I wouldn't mind a slightly later start than UK Open, possibly with a more unpopular event first, in case of late arrivals.



Seconded. If I can make it, I will be coming down early Saturday morning and might be late (depending on when it starts)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 8, 2009)

a provisional (very provisional and completely utterly extremely mega subject to tweaking) time schedule will be up in an hour or so.

i've tried to fulfil the requests of those who have posted here. i've also tried to spread the bld events around for those of us who can't just wipe our memories clear when we feel like it!

there are events running at lunchtime, such as fmc and mbf because it's the best way to fit into the time schedule in my opinion. i've also tried to vary the schedule a bit so that there isn't a bulk of big cube solving, because it can be really long and painful to do five 5x5 solves followed by three 6x6 and three 7x7! 

if there are any really strong objections let me know, i'll see if i can change it around to suit everyone.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 8, 2009)

all done, feedback would be nice


----------



## Edam (Apr 8, 2009)

looks good to me, the time limits look about right too. well done charlieee


----------



## Escher (Apr 8, 2009)

What if your first solve in 3x3 BLD is a DNF? I dont think I'll decide to register for BLD but that seems a little unfair, even against the really good people. I think that sub 3:00 on megaminx is a little harsh compared to needing only sub 1:30 to OH. Neither really affect me, but i was sub 1:30 on my first ever average of OH, and I was around 30s at the time, whereas with megaminx it took quite a bit of practice to be around 3min. Just wondering 

EDIT : very convenient choice of first events on saturday, at least from my viewpoint


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work Charlie!


> Lunch - Fewest Moves | Final | 1:00:00 | Best of 1 for FMC/Best of 20 sandwiches | 13:00 - 14:00


 I'm hoping to beat my average of "cheese & piccalilli"


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 8, 2009)

well i did try to make less popular events first on the saturday  megaminx updated, that was an error actually, i totally agree with what you said.

i changed BLD, best of 2 or average of 5 (if that's permitted... ?! no idea...) for sub 4. i know joey will like that.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 8, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> well i did try to make less popular events first on the saturday  megaminx updated, that was an error actually, i totally agree with what you said.
> 
> i changed BLD, best of 2 or average of 5 (if that's permitted... ?! no idea...) for sub 4. i know joey will like that.



average of 5 is not an official format for 3x3 bld
you can have best of X, where X is <=3 (and that applies to all best of X events)


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 9, 2009)

I will be only able to make the saturday, is it possible to change events
im not saying I need to but just incase?


----------



## joey (Apr 9, 2009)

Gotta plan for the majority :/


----------



## Pitzu (Apr 10, 2009)

Ughhhh!!! If I see well, it can be 80Ł to travel from East Midlands to Swindon.  Is that right?!
There is less and less probability for me to come. 
I can survive one more week until a competition.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 10, 2009)

I meant if I wanted to change the events (for what I was going in for)
sorry if u missunderstood


----------



## Garmon (Apr 10, 2009)

Clock first? My favorite, oh well.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 10, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> all done, feedback would be nice


A link to the schedule might be useful

Also, does "Best of 1 for FMC/Best of 20 sandwiches" and "Best of 10 pizza slices/Best of 1 MBF" mean I have to chose between sandwiches or FMC and between pizza and MBF? In that case I choose sandwiches and pizza

"Best of 2/Average of 5 (< 4:00)" should probably be "Mean of 3 (< 4:00)"

For 4 Blind the time-limit is 1 hour, the total time is 1 hour, but you can do best of 2. That doesn't make sense

A time limit of 30:00 for a 3x3x3 and 5:00 for 2x2x2 is just to much, especially because 5x5x5 has a time limit of 7:00

A 15:00 time-limit for 7x7x7 is really nice and should allow everyone to do at least 1 solve. It will require stopwatches and lots of timers though

And does this all mean that you are out of lock down? In that case:
* Where are the photo's of the "do"
* You might have a surprise coming up


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 10, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> A 15:00 time-limit for 7x7x7 is really nice and should allow everyone to do at least 1 solve.


Hehehe - not me unless I can shave 5 mins off my average  <embarrassed>


----------



## Edam (Apr 10, 2009)

if i've dropped 4 minutes off my 7x7 average in a month you can do it!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 11, 2009)

Edam said:


> if i've dropped 4 minutes off my 7x7 average in a month you can do it!


Thanks for the encouragement but I don't find this to be the case. I don't improve at the rate most people seem to achieve here. I just completed this week's 7x7x7 in the weekly comp and I'm making no real progress: -
2009-13: 7x7x7: 18:58.00, 19:19.00, (21:16.00), (16:05.00), 20:51.00 = 19:42.70
2009-14: 7x7x7: 18:52.00, 19:28.00, 20:24.00, (20:35.00), (16:51) = 19:34.67
2009-15: 7x7x7: (16:32.00), 17:18.00, 21:17.00, 19:57.00, (22:01.00) = 19:30.67


----------



## joey (Apr 11, 2009)

Turn more fast.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 11, 2009)

joey said:


> Turn more fast.



That... might... just... work


----------



## Sebastien (Apr 11, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> all done, feedback would be nice



wow, I think I've got a lot of feedback

- I don't like that it seems that you have to chose between eating and fewest moves/MBF. You should seriously find a solution for that problem

- Official Megamninx format is Mean of 3, you should make it "Best of 1/Mean of 3 (< 4:00)", that's the usual way

- Timelimit for Pyraminx Average should be 1 minute, you won't really lose time due to that, but beginners will be more glad.

- Best of 3 instead Mean of 3 at 3x3 BLD

- 4x4 BLD Timelimit should be 30 Minutes, not an hour

- I would put 4 minutes Timlimit for 3x3 and 2 minutes for 2x2

- How many people will move to the (Semi-)Final of 3x3?

- Finally I would change a lot considering order and day of an event. For example I would put all the main events on Sunday and the side events on Saturday. A beginner who only does 3x3x and 4x4 should not have to come for 2 days. I would also put Big cubes BLD together on one day, MBF on the other.

Basically you can see what I would do if you look at the Aachen Open schedule that i made. (http://cube.hackvalue.de/ao09/schedule-de). It just doesn't contain MBF which was not 1 hour limit at that time.

Feel free to copy whatever you want.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 11, 2009)

How many will be in the 3x3 final?

Also, I won't be very busy on Saturday


----------



## Escher (Apr 11, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> How many will be in the 3x3 final?
> 
> Also, I won't be very busy on Saturday



more time to practice main events! I might also enter magic and 3x3 BLD just for kicks. I don't own a magic right now, and have only solved a 3x3 BLD about 10 times over 11 months, so I'd probably be awful


----------



## Garmon (Apr 11, 2009)

Enter, by that time you probably would have gotten a magic, if not lend mine. Do BLD also, don't worry about DNF's, they arn't that bad. 
I think I will enter everything except 7x7x7 4x4 and 5x5 BLD.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 11, 2009)

With Magic, would I be able to work out how to solve it within one of the fiv e one minute time limits?


----------



## Escher (Apr 11, 2009)

yeah, they're only $8 or something on dealextreme, and I'm going to put a really big order in near the end of exam period, so i should have a good couple of weeks at least in which to spend 8 hours a day practicing new puzzles 
I might start practicing BLD now, actually *rushes off to watch byu's M2/R2 tutorial*.
EDIT


MTGjumper said:


> With Magic, would I be able to work out how to solve it within one of the fiv e one minute time limits?


maybe, i was at a friends today, and she owns a magic, and i got it from one state to another in about 5 minutes (I could only remember 'the twist' in the solution).


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a few things to ask

Would it be possible to buy an extra T-shirt at the competiton (my friend wants one) or is it just or competitiors?

Rowan would you go with me in team BLD?


----------



## Escher (Apr 21, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> I have a few things to ask
> 
> Would it be possible to buy an extra T-shirt at the competiton (my friend wants one) or is it just or competitiors?
> 
> Rowan would you go with me in team BLD?



Well, if we were randomly chosen to do team BLD then I wouldn't mind, no 
Yeah, I doubt you'll get to predetermine who you're going to be solving with (its much funner that way anyway, imagine being a fridrich user and trying to direct a roux users solve...).


----------



## Garmon (Apr 21, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> With Magic, would I be able to work out how to solve it within one of the fiv e one minute time limits?


Ye sure, I can probably teach you.


----------



## Asheboy (Jun 8, 2009)

I was wondering about car parking space. Is there gonna be any at the school or will we have to find somewhere for the day?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 8, 2009)

there is loads at the school


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 8, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> there is loads at the school



cool, I was going to ask too, but figured there would be parking for the teachers etc. 

Will there be any cubes etc. for sale on the day?


----------



## Asheboy (Jun 8, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> there is loads at the school



I thought there would be, just wanted to confirm

Also, are there any confirmations on lunch and do you know how much it will be for the t shirts for spectators?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 8, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > there is loads at the school
> ...



yere I would like to buy cubes as well


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 8, 2009)

Meh, I'm more interested in getting a stackmat.

*still needs to register*

Also, anyone need a room? *points to shared accommodation thread*


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 10, 2009)

sorry sorry loads of questions that i haven't answered. i am super busy with exams at the moment, i will be finished at the end of the week though so i will be of more help. basically if you have registered and i haven't replied i'm sorry, i will do it soon and update the site.

lunch, hasn't been decided, it largely depends on the number of competitors because obviously covering the cost of the venue is a priority and from there we will see how much money is left in the "budget" as it were. it may well be a case of providing extensive snacks to keep everyone fired up to cube, and then there is a tesco around the corner if you'd like something more substantial.

t shirt wise, very much a similar story, depends how many competitors and guests there are. also adam and i didn't decide yet if we were going to do them ourselves or find a reasonable printer that doesn't cost 34235 pounds 

if you really have a burning question that relies on you booking your tickets for the train or something, ask someone to text me, such as adam or lars 

also, rowan you asked about when to arrive? ... it would be most helpful if you could arrive during the registration time because then i won't need to relocate myself from doing other competition things to register you but i gather you have quite some distance to travel, so if you really can't make it that early then that's fine, just let me know and maybe i could do something really exciting like pre-registering you!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 13, 2009)

Also, random question: if I took a football, would anyone be up for playing? I've only got two events on the Saturday, and whilst I do enjoy cubing, I wouldn't really be able to cube non-stop for two days (which is what would be the case otherwise). I presume that the school field would be available for use. We can do UK versus rest of the World 

Also, I'm just about to e-mail Charlie to confirm I'm going


----------



## coolmission (Jun 13, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Also, random question: if I took a football, would anyone be up for playing? I've only got two events on the Saturday, and whilst I do enjoy cubing, I wouldn't really be able to cube non-stop for two days (which is what would be the case otherwise). I presume that the school field would be available for use. We can do UK versus rest of the World
> 
> Also, I'm just about to e-mail Charlie to confirm I'm going



I'd join you, but my football skills are very limited


----------



## joey (Jun 14, 2009)

Well I mean, you really should stick around to help with scrambling and stuff...
Maybe a bit during lunch


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh yeah, that's a point  I wonder what square-1 scrambling will be like  Anyone who can scramble quickly and accurately will undoubtedly be competing.


----------



## TMOY (Jun 14, 2009)

With two groups pf competitors there's no problem.


----------



## Edam (Jun 14, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Oh yeah, that's a point  I wonder what square-1 scrambling will be like  Anyone who can scramble quickly and accurately will undoubtedly be competing.



meh, I'm fairly confident I can scramble sq-1, I just checked and it uses the notation I understand assuming there's a slice move after each pair.
I'm definitely not down for solving though! So I'm sure i'll end up scrambling.
If needs be it's easy to teach the notation to people as well. 

and of course there could be more people sign up, so 2 smaller groups could happen.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 14, 2009)

well as it happens, there are actually plenty of people that i haven't put on the site yet... around 10-15.... busy busy. thursday = freedom though and i shall update to my heart's content!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 14, 2009)

also, yes you can kick footballs at me, but only after scrambling, which you will help with or i will stab your ball.


----------



## Edam (Jun 14, 2009)

666 postcount Charlie..? devilwoman.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 15, 2009)

I vote >1 round for sq-1 anyway


----------



## coolmission (Jun 16, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> also, yes you can kick footballs at me, but only after scrambling, which you will help with or i will stab your ball.



I am tired because at first I thought you wrote something else.

And I will be judging/scrambling as much as I can (if I can actually make it to the UK).

PS: Somebody mind e-stabbing Arnaud in the eye for not replying to my PM ?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 16, 2009)

Arnaud minds him getting stabbed!

I still need to plan my trip. I will do that this week. http://www.bmibaby.com was a tip I got from my ex yesterday. (I made a little fun of her because she pronounced it like "be my baby" )


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 16, 2009)

i am surprised you are not coming by car, very unarnaud. i can barely imagine you on a plane... oh no.. wait... i can... in the middle of spain with only hitchhiking to save you from missing EC.

you might want to also look at easyjet amsterdam-bristol (oliver is arriving at bristol also on friday and it also means travelling from there you won't be affected by the train construction works between london and swindon) and KLM have the same route sometimes not even that expensive (you also get sandwiches)! there is also a line opening from eindhoven to bristol with ryan air but i'm not sure that's open yet. bmi is a bit more expensive from previous dutch adventure experiences.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 16, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> i am surprised you are not coming by car, very unarnaud. i can barely imagine you on a plane... oh no.. wait... i can... in the middle of spain with only hitchhiking to save you from missing EC.
> 
> you might want to also look at easyjet amsterdam-bristol (oliver is arriving at bristol also on friday and it also means travelling from there you won't be affected by the train construction works between london and swindon) and KLM have the same route sometimes not even that expensive (you also get sandwiches)! there is also a line opening from eindhoven to bristol with ryan air but i'm not sure that's open yet. bmi is a bit more expensive from previous dutch adventure experiences.


 
I had lots of plane-adventures as well. But with the exception of the "Erik+Arnaud to Sweden + 'sleep' at airport" and the "Joel and Arnaud to EC missing both planes but getting picked up by two Belgian girls" I have always done that without other cubers.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 16, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > i am surprised you are not coming by car, very unarnaud. i can barely imagine you on a plane... oh no.. wait... i can... in the middle of spain with only hitchhiking to save you from missing EC.
> ...



ORrrr you could eurostar with lars... there's a plan and a half if i ever saw one! my current concern is how oliver will move around in my house without hitting his head. he is so tall and my house couldn't be suited more to my height.

EDIT: he can stand in the chimney all weekend.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 16, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...


The Oliver problem has been solved. He had his legs physically removed and had this feet attached to his hands. He did this so he could break the "with feet" WR without even training. He is now 2 cm shorter than you are 

Also, Car + Train to UK is still a big option. I would like to experience driving on THAT side of the road as well


----------



## joey (Jun 16, 2009)

You mean on the right side of the road?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 16, 2009)

yes, the right side of the road. adam is bringing his car but there are still too many of us to all fit in that at my place, so it would be good if you brought yours too... that way we can go on adventures without having to worry about crappy english bus services...


----------



## Escher (Jun 16, 2009)

It just occured to me (and I'm going to sound ridiculously english), but are there any facilities for making a good cup of tea? 
If not I guess I'll just bring a thermos flask for the saturday...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 16, 2009)

Escher said:


> It just occured to me (and I'm going to sound ridiculously english), but are there any facilities for making a good cup of tea?
> If not I guess I'll just bring a thermos flask for the saturday...



well, i have investigation catering options for sandwiches and such to be provided, but the cost is astronomical and it's just stupid when there is a supermarket around the corner. the plan is to provide a lot of varied snacks and drinks, and as part of that i'm sure we can just set up a kettle with some water and then some mugs or something so that tea and coffee can be made...


----------



## Escher (Jun 16, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > It just occured to me (and I'm going to sound ridiculously english), but are there any facilities for making a good cup of tea?
> ...



You legend. Thanks


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 16, 2009)

Escher said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...


hah , well if it changes i'll be sure to let you know, but seriously we can just plug a kettle into the wall if you like. i have a mini fridge for milk that i could bring along i guess


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 16, 2009)

Maybe a toaster!

Ooh, and a bowl of fruit for a healthy option.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 16, 2009)

yes yes fruit had also been considered. maybe a toaster yes but then it's that whole pickle of needing knives etc... MIND YOU.... plastic knives?! yes i love this idea. thank you mikey boy 

also, arnaud always needs his multifruit, otherwise he is an angry boy. we wouldn't want that now would we?


----------



## coolmission (Jun 16, 2009)

At the moment it looks like I am really out of options, as I have to work until Friday 4 pm, and have to start Monday at 9 am again. Plane is my only option I guess.

If anyone knows any way to arrange this, let me know.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 16, 2009)

did you try easyjet joel?


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 22, 2009)

I've just booked the travelodge for Saturday 11th and they told me it was the last room available. Just thought I'd post here in case anyone hasn't booked accommodation yet. It will still be worth calling them as there may be different types of rooms or cancellations. 

Also can you put me down for mystery event as I forgot to put it on my registration.


----------



## joey (Jun 22, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Also can you >>put me down for mystery event<< as I forgot to put it on my registration.


Is that an agreement to be used as a offering to the Rubik's God?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 22, 2009)

Actually, could you put me down for FMC please Charlie. Considering my recent success at home I think it would be worthwhile


----------



## Edam (Jun 22, 2009)

mystery events for cookingfat and fmc for mtgjumper. all done.
it won't show up on the website yet, but it'll written in the godly registration spreadsheet.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 22, 2009)

..which charlie will update asap. the godly spreadsheet doesn't actually correspond to the site at all  not that organised you see.
there is a new hotel called jurys inn, which is just along the road and is opening soon, in time for the competition... can try there if there are no spaces left at the other one  there is a sikh wedding in the school down the corridor at the same time.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 22, 2009)

Also, can we put ourselves down for events and then pull out. I might put myself down for Magic if I can learn how to solve it sub 5 on the day of the comp


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 22, 2009)

yes you can as long as you don't go crazy with it, it will drive us mental  annoying for groupings too if we only created another group because there were just a few two many for one group. something like magic is okay though, takes merely seconds anyway.


----------



## Edam (Jun 22, 2009)

rightyo, i'll add you to magic as well.


----------



## joey (Jun 22, 2009)

Am I on mystery event? If not, I want to be


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 22, 2009)

joey said:


> Am I on mystery event? If not, I want to be



Hey joey, I saw you on Sky 1 yesterday.....


----------



## Edam (Jun 22, 2009)

joey said:


> Am I on mystery event? If not, I want to be



you're only down for 5x5bld. oh well


----------



## TMOY (Jun 22, 2009)

Can you put me down for clock please ? Now that I own one I want to comete in it


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 22, 2009)

Sky 1? How come?


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 22, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Sky 1? How come?



I was watching Guiness World Records and they were showing a montage of clips of the series, I saw someone solving a cube and it zoomed out to joey wearing a blindfold. 

He does a separate VT which I managed to find here 

but I haven't seen the episode with him on it.


----------



## joey (Jun 22, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> but I haven't seen the episode with him on it.


Nor me 

It was a couple of weeks ago now, maybe even a month or two.


----------



## Edam (Jun 22, 2009)

my film was better. Joey doing a 7 second solve? yes please. 
did you break the record then?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey this is kinda stupid but, (it didn't really hit me until now), does anyone have a spare cube which I may borrow for the competition please? I really think that I'll get a few pops with my old type A in the competition, (the cube is getting worse). So does anyone have a spare cube for me which is similar to an old type A which doesn't pop as much? (In fact, an old type A which doesn't pop a lot will do for me).


----------



## Edam (Jun 22, 2009)

have you registered yet? I don't seem to have you on my list. 
I've got a Black A lying around somewhere, it's pretty much brand new, i think i've solved it less than 10 times. I use white cubes y'see. it's got tiles at the moment but i'm pretty sure i'm going to change it to stickers as they feel awful. I can bring that if you like?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow thank you so much, and no I haven't registered yet but I will sooner or later.


----------



## gasmus (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm bringing >20 cubes which im trying to get rid of which you're welcome to try out (they're perfectly good i just have too many). I also have some unopened type As i dont want.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 23, 2009)

gasmus said:


> I'm bringing >20 cubes which im trying to get rid of which you're welcome to try out (they're perfectly good i just have too many). I also have some unopened type As i dont want.



!!!!! Wow.... you're too kind! 

Btw if anyone wants to, you can borrow my storebought with japanese colour scheme. It's pretty good for a storebought!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 23, 2009)

robert, registterrr  we need to know things like your t shirt size because we are sorting that out now 

i am now going to have to reconsider aspects of the prize for 3x3 which was admittedly a little geared towards breandan.


----------



## wk (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey guys, though I'm newly registered here in the forum, but I've been in the forum before.

Anyway, I'm from Malaysia and I'm in UK till August, so I get to participate in the competition! =D

I submitted the registration but didn't receive the confirmation email. Just wondering if my registration details got through.

And haha, I've facing the same problem as robert. I've got only the old type-A with me and it's getting worse, it pops a lot. ><" Probably the lube ran out, my lube is on the way, so if after lubing and it's still the same, then maybe I'll have to borrow one on the competition day. =/

Btw, I don't have a 2x2, and I didn't register for the event. But if I can borrow one on that day, I'm considering of joining 2x2 just for fun. xD


----------



## Edam (Jun 23, 2009)

If you're Tan Wei Ken, then I've got your registration. you're added to the list! 

Charlie's been busy lately so hasn't always been able to reply, or update the website. But it's all getting added to the right lists. 

I'll still bring that Black type A with me so if anyone might want to borrow it just ask, assuming Breandan's cube Bazaar doesn't solve your problems!
I've also got a White ES 5x5 if anyone might want that, I never use it anymore.


----------



## wk (Jun 23, 2009)

Okay. Cool. (And now my real identity is exposed). Haha

I'm not sure whether to register myself for the 2x2 event right now since I don't have one with me and I want to avoid any inconveniences such as I don't have the cube with me when it's my turn.

So unless anyone can confirm having an extra for me (don't really mind the quality, as I don't have a WCA ID yet, I'm just joining for fun. XD) then please add my name for the 2x2 event.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 23, 2009)

aww joey you are so sweet in that video!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 23, 2009)

yesss i will add you, no worries  you can borrow a 2x2 from me if you like!


----------



## wk (Jun 23, 2009)

Alright. Thanks!


----------



## joey (Jun 23, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> aww joey you are so sweet in that video!



Err thanks? Come on, You're ruining my macho image.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll have plenty of spare hardware for people to borrow (I only have one V6 and one clock though)


----------



## wk (Jun 23, 2009)

Just wondering, is anyone planning to sell some v-cubes (and/or other puzzles) there? Maybe some cubesmith stickers too? 

I'm looking forward for some puzzles shopping especially on v-cubes


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 23, 2009)

this is a pretty small competition so there aren't going to be official sellers or anything but i have some stickers if you want to buy them, as well as other puzzles. let me know beforehand exactly what you're after and i'll let you know! you can check out some of the puzzles i have here :

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2237860&id=193110606&l=036b2b58c6


----------



## wk (Jun 23, 2009)

I see you have both the black and the white v-cubes collection. 

I'm just looking for a good 3x3 DIY cube to replace my current old type-A. Other than that, of course, the v-cubes collection!

If no one is planning to sell v-cubes there then I'll get my collection in a puzzle shop in Camden Lock.

Oh btw, I will be interested in getting Floppy Cube as well.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 23, 2009)

the puzzle shop in camden is a bit rubbish...


----------



## wk (Jun 23, 2009)

Erm, why say so?

I'm just trying to get the v-cubes collection. -sigh- Had some troubles trying to purchase online and now that the 40 days offer is over, even if it's still available now, the black collection is out of stock.

So, if there's a better place to get the v-cubes, recommend!

p/s btw, any of you guys want to let go those Rubik's stands?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 23, 2009)

sure i have a few you can have. the puzzlestore in camden is rubbish for twisty puzzles and it's SOOOO small!


----------



## Edam (Jun 23, 2009)

it has white v cubes, but not the 5x5. I THINK the prices were about the same as ordering off the site. Don't really remember exactly. He's a nice man who works in there.


----------



## wk (Jun 23, 2009)

@Charlie: I sent you a message!

@Edam: I've just been there few days ago. They've stocked up. They have black v-cubes collection. Not sure about the white though.

In comparison, slightly more expensive than ordering from official site (with the shipping/etc) but of course, not the V-cubes anniversary promotion price.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, the price may be higher but there's a lot to be said for being able to have the puzzles straight away rather than having to wait for knock-a-door-run (aka parcelforce)


----------



## Edam (Jun 23, 2009)

having said that, overnight delivery from greece is mental. 
and the one time I missed the ups guy first time he came back round later in the day, because he was the nicest man in the world.


----------



## wk (Jun 24, 2009)

Yep. It's worth paying the extra small amount for cash and carry.  Better than risk ordering a black v-cubes collection and ended up receiving a white set. =/

Though, the shop in camden, they removed the original packaging because they're quite huge. So you get everything that came with them but no original packaging.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 24, 2009)

i just threw the boxes away so i guess it doesn't matter  i just realised the reason i couldn't remember there being v cubes is because i went before they were even available lol.

i ordered wednesday evening once for v cubes, and they arrived friday morning. how awesome is that. verdes said that the fastest time to order was on a tuesday once...

i got propositioned by a 16 year old today. i'm very disturbed.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 24, 2009)

Edam said:


> 666 postcount Charlie..? devilwoman.



Dude your 5x5x5 times are awesome and are so near to your 4x4x4 times


----------



## joey (Jun 24, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Edam said:
> 
> 
> > 666 postcount Charlie..? devilwoman.
> ...



Do you mean dudette? 

And her 4x4 and 5x5 arn't *that* close.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 24, 2009)

joey said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > Edam said:
> ...



I was talking about Edam


----------



## joey (Jun 24, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > rahulkadukar said:
> ...


Aha, makes sense 

(Next time don't just quote a random post, say "@Edam" or "Dude Adam", to make it obvious)


----------



## Edam (Jun 24, 2009)

gosh. 
Well thanks, I wouldn't have said my 5x5 times were awesome. I average a little under 3 minutes if I've been practising and a little over if I haven't. The 2.33.02 single was pretty much a pb (and a +2) I don't get those times much. 

But i do agree that my 5x5 times are fairly disproportionate to my 4x4 ones. I just really don't like 4x4 very much. so never really pick it up unless i'm competing in it.


----------



## panyan (Jun 24, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> i got propositioned by a 16 year old today. i'm very disturbed.



please dont tell us what proposition it was, we may all become disturbed


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 24, 2009)

Edam said:


> gosh.
> Well thanks, I wouldn't have said my 5x5 times were awesome. I average a little under 3 minutes if I've been practising and a little over if I haven't. The 2.33.02 single was pretty much a pb (and a +2) I don't get those times much.
> 
> But i do agree that my 5x5 times are fairly disproportionate to my 4x4 ones. I just really don't like 4x4 very much. so never really pick it up unless i'm competing in it.



I've noticed that too, I've just about overtaken you on 4x4 and I'm a little quicker at 2x2, but I'm way behind on 5x5, and still behind you on 3x3 too. 

We should have a 'cube-off' at the comp.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 24, 2009)

Are there any plans for the Friday night get-together yet? Our lot should be arriving about 9pm if we're lucky with traffic (2hrs 36min journey according to Google Maps).


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 24, 2009)

well we probably won't be in swindon... actually that's a lie... lars arrives at like 9.45 so depending on our car situation or whatever maybe the people staying at mine can all hang out in swindon for a bit after getting lars. i guess we'll hang around after on saturday though? thought i might go bowling or summat, obviously not on my own though. let me know


----------



## Edam (Jun 24, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> We should have a 'cube-off' at the comp.



sounds good to me, 2-5 relay? actually my 5x5 times give me a bit to much of an advantage in that. i'll let you pick the event.

my 6x6 and 7x7 are the best, with a little bit more practise for centre's i'll be faster on 7x7 than 6x6!

learn magic!


----------



## wk (Jun 25, 2009)

Guys, I've bought the v-cubes!

Edam/Charlie, include me in the 5x5 event as well please! Thanks!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 25, 2009)

Erm, could I also be added to a couple more events please (sorry for any inconvenience!) : 6x6x6 and 3x3x3 OH (although I'm no good in either!)


----------



## Edam (Jun 25, 2009)

I've updated the spreadsheet's for you both


----------



## wk (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you very much. 

Just for confirmation purposes, the events that I'm going to join are 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 and 3x3 OH.


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 26, 2009)

Edam said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > We should have a 'cube-off' at the comp.
> ...



yeah, you'd hammer me at 2-5, I just watched your vid. 

What about 2-4 relay? That might be pretty even, I'm normally around 3 minutes or under. 

I got my ES 5x5 way after a 4x4 which is why I suck at 5x5. I don't have any V-Cubes yet, but according to UPS they should be arriving today. Also I don't have a magic, but I'm sure I could learn. I'm ok at snake too.


----------



## Edam (Jun 26, 2009)

3:08.96 apparently, so that sounds about right. 

Vcubes should boost your 5x5 times, I still get awful times on an ES.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 26, 2009)

my practice isn't going well. 3x3 is totally buggered.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 26, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> my practice isn't going well. 3x3 is totally buggered.



I wouldn't worry about it too much -- I doubt that anyone here will be able to challenge my excessive times unless they fall asleep mid-solve


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 26, 2009)

Edam said:


> 3:08.96 apparently, so that sounds about right.
> 
> Vcubes should boost your 5x5 times, I still get awful times on an ES.



I hate my ES a lot, it's way too locky and small and I'm not keen on the 5x5 event anyway. My V-Cubes did arrive today, 6x6 was in bits but that's another story, but the 5x5 does feel loads better. Just gotta get used to the white cubes now, they're the first white cubes I've ever had. 

anyway, look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 28, 2009)

Erm I have a problem with my ES 4x4x4. After I lubed it today (and did many turns on it), I over-screwed the screws into the core and now at least one face is too loose and is more prone to popping and locking up. I can keep turning the screws in the core but they wont go in anymore.

Could someone please lend me an ES core (or I could just buy it off you) or can I borrow someone's meffert's or C4Y cube (if this would be a better option)?

I'm almost certain that my ES is dead because I can't seem to get anymore sub-50 averages and they were kinda easy for me to get in the past.

(Sorry I know I sound annoying, asking people for spare cubes but I don't have that many cubes and I only have a few good cubes: 1 3x3, 1 (well 0 now...) 4x4, 1 5x5.)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 28, 2009)

you can borrow one of my ES 4x4s if you like. i have black ones with bright stickers from cubesmith. any good? if you want to use it before the day i can post it to you in advance.


----------



## Edam (Jun 28, 2009)

I've got a white Es 4x4 with standard stickers on it (not ES scheme) but it's not broken in at all, charlie's one is a lot nicer. I know breandan's got a meffferts 4x4 which he might let you use?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok thanks guys, at the moment I think I'll just borrow one of Charlie's ESs unless Breandan lets me use his meffert's which might be better than my ES pieces + new core.

I feel lucky, the speedcubing community is by far the best community I've ever come across in my life  I wish I could somehow help you guys for being so kind. (Maybe/probably by making a few tutorials on youtube in the future )


----------



## Escher (Jul 1, 2009)

Any aims for this comp then?
Despite what I said to Simon the other day I've decided I do have aims now 

2x2 - sub 4.5/NR
3x3 - aiming for finals, assuming that means sub 15/14, and a sub 12 single would be lovely.
4x4 - sub 1:15 (don't care much)
5x5 - sub 2:30 (again, don't care much)
OH - sub 27 (definitely possible if i do a few avgs of 12 a day)
Megaminx - qualify for an avg of 5 (really don't care much, am worse than I remember since I got my new one...)

(FMC - sub 40)

@ one of the organisation team: could you please take me off Pyraminx and add me to FMC? I would be very grateful 

I don't own a legal pyraminx, and I'm embarrassingly bad at it. I'm ok at FMC, and I have such a free day I can afford to skip the lunch hour 

I was also gonna enter bld, but I'm so unbelievably awful and inconsistent I don't think its worth the hoard of DNF's it'll bring me.


----------



## joey (Jul 2, 2009)

Escher said:


> 2x2 - sub 4.5/NR


I like my NR! But it *does* suck!


----------



## Escher (Jul 2, 2009)

joey said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 - sub 4.5/NR
> ...



It's in danger (from Jude too, actually)  What method do you use? Has it changed since 'edavies winter open 2008'?


----------



## Edam (Jul 2, 2009)

Escher said:


> @ one of the organisation team: could you please take me off Pyraminx and add me to FMC? I would be very grateful



done, although I already seemed to have you down for FMC. oh well. slightly less work to do on the spreadsheet. 

aims? well, 
I'd love a sub20 single for 3x3 also semi finals. 
sub 3 minute average for 5x5 and sub 9 single for 7x7. 
magic NR average and maybe a new NR single,


----------



## joey (Jul 2, 2009)

Escher said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...


Nope, I havn't practised or learnt anything new for a long time now, and I don't intend to.

I do LBL, Ortega, Guimond (maybe? Not sure), SS (maybe? Sometimes), and FL+CLL on the odd ocassion Im doing LBL and happen to know it/do it.


----------



## Escher (Jul 2, 2009)

joey said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



Heh, nice  I'm learning Guimond this week and practicing next as getting an FL isn't always that easy and I need a fast backup method... Should be fun competing anyway


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 2, 2009)

Aims: -
* get there in one piece
* don't screw up too bad
* 2x2: 22s, 3x3: 45s avg, 4x4: 3:30, 5x5: 5:00, 6x6: 10:00, 7x7: 15:00 , MM: 6:00, PM: 20s, 3x3OH: 2:00

I expect to place somewhere around last!


----------



## joey (Jul 2, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Aims: -
> * get there in one piece
> * don't screw up too bad
> * 2x2: 22s, 3x3: 45s avg, 4x4: 3:30, 5x5: 5:00, 6x6: 10:00, 7x7: 15:00 , MM: 6:00, PM: 20s, 3x3OH: 2:00
> ...


Hm. Not if I manage to be last


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 2, 2009)

From goals thread:

2x2: Sub-6 average
3x3: Sub-14 (?) average, depending on nerves
4x4: Sub-65 average
5x5: Sub-120 average (might be pushing it)
Sq-1: Sub-23 average, and sub-20 single
OH: Sub-50? I don't really care too much...
Magic: Learn how to, and if good enough, compete!
FMC: Sub-40


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 2, 2009)

goals: make the competition run smoothly....

that is all 

also guys, we might have to increase the entrance fee. i'm sorry in advance but the venue was more expensive than we thought it was going to be, which was very much a last minute thing, and you are getting a t shirt, TWO days and prizes and food and jazz... so it's not that bad.. promise.


----------



## wk (Jul 2, 2009)

Hmm, any info on the saturday night event?

Interested to join you guys. =D


----------



## panyan (Jul 2, 2009)

i really wanted to come, but i am going to bahrain for two weeks and ill miss it... never mind


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 2, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> goals: make the competition run smoothly....
> that is all


Don't worry too much Charlie -- I shall help all I can, as I'm sure quite a few others will.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 2, 2009)

joey said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > I expect to place somewhere around last!
> ...



But that would surely only happen if you chose it to happen!


----------



## Edam (Jul 2, 2009)

Charlie, i'm pretty sure msemtd just said he wants to be the results spreadsheet slave for the entire weekend. 

or he might have volunteered for 7x7 scrambling, I'm not sure yet


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 2, 2009)

haha, no it's okay, kris offered to do the admin for the weekend. i mean, we might want to give him breaks and stuff, but i think he doesn't mind doing a bit of it, at least for one day.

saturday night is bowling, i'll book some lanes. chris, you have a car with you? adam? and arnaud? so that's enough room for a few of us to get to the bowling alley, which is like 4 mile drive or something, if not, bus is not hard


----------



## panyan (Jul 2, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> bus is not hard



BUS?! but you might damage our delicate, finely tuned cubing fingers


----------



## coolmission (Jul 3, 2009)

Well, it looks like I wont be able to make it  I am working 8:00 till 18:00 and I am not allowed to take a day off.


----------



## panyan (Jul 3, 2009)

coolmission said:


> Well, it looks like I wont be able to make it  I am working 8:00 till 18:00 and I am not allowed to take a day off.



then just dont go in  show your true devotion to the cube and forget that we are in a recession and that jobs are very fragile at the moment


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 8, 2009)

Edam said:


> Charlie, i'm pretty sure msemtd just said he wants to be the results spreadsheet slave for the entire weekend.
> 
> or he might have volunteered for 7x7 scrambling, I'm not sure yet


I volunteer for both! I just need to be available for my events. I'm slow but accurate with scrambling 


CharlieCooper said:


> haha, no it's okay, kris offered to do the admin for the weekend. i mean, we might want to give him breaks and stuff, but i think he doesn't mind doing a bit of it, at least for one day.
> 
> saturday night is bowling, i'll book some lanes. chris, you have a car with you? adam? and arnaud? so that's enough room for a few of us to get to the bowling alley, which is like 4 mile drive or something, if not, bus is not hard


I'll help out however possible: meet & greet, registration, person-finding, question-fielding, tea-making, etc., etc.

The kids are most excited about the bowling too! Great idea.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 8, 2009)

so update:

t shirts made. if you have a large shirt ordered, you might have a slight issue with the paper inside the t-shirt as we had a slight pickle when making them. i have tested this though and it's okay and should come off in the wash... i just don't have time to go washing each shirt before saturday though.

prizes made, there are prizes for most events, of a crafty nature. they aren't huge amazing prizes, just cute little ones.

i am going to phone bowling tomorrow and book three lanes for 9pm. i will probably also need to book a huge table at the pizza hut in the area to make sure there is enough space for our lot. is that going to be cool with the kids to stay up a bit late?

does anybody have room for robert on saturday night? nobody else needs a room except him and i'm worried he won't find a place to stay. anybody able to squeeze him in?

i'm doing the groupings at the moment for the events, if you have some kind of wild preference, scream now.

adam, we need to do a tesco on friday evening for snacks, i will be in london all day and no time to go on my own. 

michael, will let you and kris deal with the spreadsheets together, i'm sure you'll make a great team... (!) my dad said he'd help with registration and i think my mum is going to take some photos 

this was a bit of a random message directed at lots of different people.


----------



## joey (Jul 8, 2009)

msemtd said:


> I'll help out however possible: meet & greet, registration, person-finding, question-fielding, tea-making, etc., etc.


I will also help with scrambling/judging etc, like usual


----------



## Escher (Jul 8, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> i'm doing the groupings at the moment for the events, if you have some kind of wild preference, scream now.



I want two groups of 2x2, and to be in both of them. 

Otherwise I don't care


----------



## Edam (Jul 8, 2009)

tesco sounds dandy. me oliver and grace should be arriving some time before 8. so we can mount a trip then. 
there WILL be parking at yours? yes? hmm? 
can me and grace be put in different groups where applicable so we can judge each other.


----------



## joey (Jul 8, 2009)

Edam said:


> can me and grace be put in different groups where applicable so we can judge each other.


Romance, comes in many different forms.


----------



## chrisness (Jul 9, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> ... i will be in london all day ...




Im picking joey up from london on friday afternoon. would you like a lift too? or do you already have a lift that joey could be involved in to save journeys? have you all ready discussed this and i'm being slow?

also, yes i can drive people to bowling and help with judging etc 

chris


----------



## joey (Jul 9, 2009)

chrisness said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > ... i will be in london all day ...
> ...


Nope, I havn't seen this until now. I will SMS charlie now.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 9, 2009)

still waiting for that sms joey 

what time do you think you'll be passing through london? i'll give joey/you a text to find out where you are in the afternoon. need to make my journey back home quite swift because otherwise i won't be there in time to meet the people staying at mine, which would be annoying.

ron is now coming, yay


----------



## joey (Jul 9, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> still waiting for that sms joey
> 
> what time do you think you'll be passing through london? i'll give joey/you a text to find out where you are in the afternoon. need to make my journey back home quite swift because otherwise i won't be there in time to meet the people staying at mine, which would be annoying.
> 
> ron is now coming, yay



My phone is upstairs! I will go there now!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 9, 2009)

Arnaud+Lars+Ron are coming on Friday-night, by car. That means that there is 1 more free spot in the car (hint)

We will be taking the eurotunnel around 20:30 (france time) so we should arrive around midnight.
We will be there all of monday and we will take the eurotunnel back on tuesday night/morning so we can all go to work on tuesday


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 9, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Arnaud+Lars+Ron are coming on Friday-night, by car. That means that there is 1 more free spot in the car (hint)
> 
> We will be taking the eurotunnel around 20:30 (france time) so we should arrive around midnight.
> We will be there all of monday and we will take the eurotunnel back on tuesday night/morning so we can all go to work on tuesday



oh yeah, that means we are doing something fun on monday. thorpe park anyone?? 

ron is staying at travelodge now, all sorted, although i'm confused, i thought they were full up?

arnaud, i spoke to lars, me adam oliver grace and kris will meet you guys in swindon tomorrow night probably because we need to go shopping for snacks... and we need to do fun things that do not exist in my town..


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 9, 2009)

Thorpe Park looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## joey (Jul 9, 2009)

Hm, I wish I could come on monday too, but I think Chris, who is kindly giving we few a lift back, will probably want to set off early!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 9, 2009)

i can get us some buy one get one free thorpe park tickets btw


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 9, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> i can get us some buy one get one free thorpe park tickets btw


----------



## Edam (Jul 9, 2009)

will thorpe park be super duper uber mental busy? mid summer, school holidays?


----------



## wk (Jul 9, 2009)

Aww, too bad I can't join the fun on Monday. Have no place to stay for Sunday night.. =/

anyway, I'll be going to Swindon tomorrow and will be spending my night in Swindon, without internet connection.... so can I have any of you guys' number just in case?

Kindly send me a PM before tomorrow noon (since after noon I will be leaving and I will be disconnected from any of you guys), else you guys can just post the number here if you don't mind.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 9, 2009)

I will send you my number. Say who you are when I answer though, becuase I gave my number to so many people, I might be a bit confused haha.

It isn;t the holidays yet adam  also, can we work out some kind of thorpe park transport... ill pay for some petroleum or whatever.


----------



## wk (Jul 9, 2009)

Alright thanks.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 9, 2009)

if you are borrowing cubes from me, then please remind me in a PM. robert i totally forgot to post the 4x4 and only realised yesterday, it's a bit late now.

OMG i never realised how long printing scrambles took. for somebody with a paper aversion, i've just had a three hour nightmare!


----------



## Edam (Jul 9, 2009)

Me and grace may not be able to afford to go to thorpe even with 241. we're both very poor at the moment. Its what seems to be happening if you're a student this summer. there's nothing in the way of jobs anywhere, so no way to earn my millions. 
still we can talk IN GREAT DEPTH about it tomorrow. 

What time are you getting back from london? 

Is someone still borrowing a black type A from me? I've forgotten who it was, Robert perhaps? at any rate i'll still bring it, as well as a purple c4u cube, a white c4u cube and white puzl speedcube if anyone's interested.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 9, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> if you are borrowing cubes from me, then please remind me in a PM. robert i totally forgot to post the 4x4 and only realised yesterday, it's a bit late now.
> 
> OMG i never realised how long printing scrambles took. for somebody with a paper aversion, i've just had a three hour nightmare!



Ah I thought you forgot. Don't worry! I bought a 4x4x4 magic cube from paperchase (which is rather smooth out of the box). Then I swapped the cores and the inner pieces, now my 4x4x4 is smooth and not too loose .


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 9, 2009)

Variety of questions targetted at a variety of people:

Rowan: I never wrote down your mobile number. Care to PM me or something? Also, how much do I owe you for the room?
Pete: What car do you drive? I'm just trying to reassure my mum that it'll be big enough  Also, how much would you like me to pay you petrol wise.
Charlie: How much will bowling be?

Also, how many are sleeping in our room(s)? Will I be getting a bed or will I need to bring a sleeping bag or something?


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 9, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Pete: What car do you drive? I'm just trying to reassure my mum that it'll be big enough  Also, how much would you like me to pay you petrol wise.



I drive a black Vauxhall Vectra GSI  it's a four door saloon so it's plenty big enough and has a big boot. £20 should be ok, £25 if you're really fat (j/k)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 9, 2009)

bowling.... meh tenner each or something. i have no idea. we'll pizza hut beforehand probably as the two are next to each other.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 10, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> bowling.... meh tenner each or something. i have no idea. we'll pizza hut beforehand probably as the two are next to each other.


Ah good, thanks Charlie. My girls would be _very_ tired and grumpy if we were eating after 10pm!!
Dawn (my partner) sprained her ankle yesterday afternoon and it looked touch and go if she'd be able to attend so I was in mild panic most of last night. This morning, however, it isn't so bad and we're all systems go again. \/


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 10, 2009)

the bowling telephone number is now apparently "unreachable". excellent....

glad dawn is okay michael! sprained ankle could have thrown the weekend into panic.

quite a lot of people now registering the day before and asking why they can't have a t shirt, well, the reason is, it's a bit short notice. seriously, why would you register so late?!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 10, 2009)

BTW is the venue location the "college" or the "school"? (there are two on Google Maps). On http://www.stjosephs.swindon.sch.uk/contact.asp the following address is given...

St. Joseph's Catholic College
Ocotal Way, Swindon
Wiltshire
SN3 3LR

...is this the one?

EDIT: Ah, yes - it's shown clearly on http://www.ukcubemasters.com/travel - my apologies!


----------



## Faz (Jul 10, 2009)

Good luck everyone!

Rowan with 2x2
Breandan with 3x3
Robert with 4x4

And everyone with everything!
Sounds like it will be a really fun and friendly competition!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 10, 2009)

yes michael that's the one!

thanks felix. let's hope it will be fun for everyone else, right now i'm hoping that i won't ruin everything. see just now i remembered something else. the special covering up cups!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 10, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Aims: -
> * get there in one piece
> * don't screw up too bad
> * 2x2: 22s, 3x3: 45s avg, 4x4: 3:30, 5x5: 5:00, 6x6: 10:00, 7x7: 15:00 , MM: 6:00, PM: 20s, 3x3OH: 2:00
> ...



You are even slower than me and you are not even competing in BLD 

I am getting better at BLD even better at Multi BLD


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 10, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> You are even slower than me and you are not even competing in BLD



Yes, it is a sorry state of affairs: I am just plain slow at speedcubing -- I'm just here to make everybody else look better 

Seriously though, my slowness gets me down sometimes but I just love collecting and solving the puzzles. What I'm hoping is that somebody will tell me "The Secret" and I'll magically become a speedcuber


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 10, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Yes, it is a sorry state of affairs: I am just plain slow at speedcubing -- I'm just here to make everybody else look better
> 
> Seriously though, my slowness gets me down sometimes but I just love collecting and solving the puzzles. What I'm hoping is that somebody will tell me "The Secret" and I'll magically become a speedcuber



That's not a sorry state of affairs. You are good! You are a better speedcuber than I am and another six billion people or so. And a more diversified puzzle solver to that. Have fun, I'll hold my thumbs!!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 10, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> That's not a sorry state of affairs. You are good! You are a better speedcuber than I am and another six billion people or so. And a more diversified puzzle solver to that. Have fun, I'll hold my thumbs!!


Thank you Mats. I don't have your impressive BLD skills -- maybe one day - I'm working on it!


----------



## Escher (Jul 10, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Rowan with 2x2
> Breandan with 3x3
> ...



Thanks, I'll need it!


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 10, 2009)

My little personal goals for this weekend are > 

* have fun and don't take it too seriously. 
* remember that no one cares about what times I get. 
* don't pop
* try not to make a mistake on a speed solve
* get used to solving in front of people (I'm so nervous in front of people it's unbelievable)
* try my best to get a sucessful BLD solve no matter what the time
* meet joey (he's probably my favourite cuber) 

and maybe a few others. But I'm looking forward to it, should be a laugh.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 10, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> * have fun and don't take it too seriously.



This is the best sentiment I can think of. See you all there. Anyone up for a pint tonight? I'll be tracking down a good real ale pub in Swindon - drop us a line if you're interested.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jul 10, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Anyone up for a pint tonight?



Or two? 

Ron and Arnaud are running a bit little late due to bad traffic though. There's always tomorrow...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 10, 2009)

ah yes, ron just text me to tell the hotel he would be late. he thinks he'll be here at 11pm though? that's earlier than i was expecting. adam and oliver are almost at my place, and the burgers are ready to go. as for a good pub in swindon, ummm not sure. ill text joey when i get there to find out where you all are!


----------



## Holger (Jul 10, 2009)

My brother and I would like to meet you guys on a pub tonight. We are staying at travellodge (406). We have been looking for some fellow cubers without any luck


----------



## Holger (Jul 10, 2009)

And that's 408, not 406!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 10, 2009)

I wish everyone the best of luck at the comp
And I am really sorry I can't be there.

Also can we have some good pictures and videos 
To give me some ammo to fire at my mom for not letting me go


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 12, 2009)

First post since the comp 

Things of note, from either my point of view or a more general one:

- Rob Yau actually exists, and he's pretty awesome
- UK NR single now sits at 9.90 (but Rob got it, not Breanden)
- Rob also got a 40.xx 4x4 solve, with PLL parity.
- I somehow managed a 56.10 average in 4x4, which is almost a PB 
- I failed at square-1, managing to DNF a 14.xx, which would've made my average 20.10, but resulted in a counting 27, to make a 23.xx.
- I managed a sub-14 average 
- Arnaud has the UWR for carrying multiple small children.
- Breanden finally got a sub-12 average.

I've probably forgotten some stuff, but it was a really good comp


----------



## Anthony (Jul 12, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> - Rob Yau actually exists, and he's pretty awesome
> - UK NR single now sits at 9.90 (but Rob got it, not Breanden)
> - Rob also got a 40.xx 4x4 solve, with PLL parity.



I hope people recorded some of the infamous Robert Yau's solves. 

He apparently also set a record that's hard to beat, a sub 10 3x3 solve at his first official competition.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 12, 2009)

Btw the 9.9 felt really good because I wasn't doing so well in my other solves. I had just a few 12s and 13s (which is ok for my first comp I guess ).

The solve was about 50 moves (maybe more). So-so F2L, Block OLL and U Perm. 

And on the 40.53, I probably had a few edges to solve to begin with or I solved a few edges unintentionally. I seriously thought it was going to be 45 or something


----------



## Escher (Jul 12, 2009)

Did you know? (In no particular order)

- that the competition went brilliantly and smoothly, and the organisation team are super-awesome?
- that I got an 11.36 official non-lucky full step single?
- that Arnaud + excitable children = great mirth?
- that me and Joey have a very successful career in rap ahead of us?
- that CLL completely failed me? 
- that Rob Yau and Breandan are both doing extremely well at making the UK look good?
- that Joey and Simon owe me £15 and £10?
- that they will be constantly reminded of this fact until I get it? 
- that Arnaud is just generally awesome? (wait, of course you knew this...)
- that Breandan has far too many 3x3s?
- that you shouldn't use a cube set up for 2H for OH?
- that mini dianshengs are awesome? (EDIT: And that I got a non lucky sub 10 with a Y perm about an hour after I got it?)
- that Chris Ness has too many medals?
- that me and Jude are awesome at team bld?
- that Simon is way awesome at SQ-1 and 4x4? 
- that the word 'awesome' can actually apply to everybody and everything this weekend? Thanks guys


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 12, 2009)

Damn, I forgot about the £10. I almost forgot to pay my entry fee


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 12, 2009)

Safely home again - tired but happy. Big "Thank You" to Charlie for making it all happen. I have a lot of other people to thank too but I'm tired and I don't want to ramble on at this hour -- I'll write some more tomorrow.


----------



## Jude (Jul 12, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Arnaud has the UWR for carrying multiple small children.



This was an exciting event. Olivér came in close second but Arnaud clearly is a pro children carrier.

Thanks everyone, event was great.. If only I'd done not done absolutely terrible in every event except for 3x3x3 (full step 14.xx!). I can't believe I got sup 8.xx in 2x2 (stupid counting 13.xx)! I would've been disappointed with 5.xx  See you all soon!


----------



## wk (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm back home! At last! Phew..

Will check what videos I've recorded later and maybe upload them all on YouTube. It was a such a great experience! 

Let's see what I've achieved in my first ever competition.. 

2x2 - 11.10s average solve. Not too bad, since I don't practise 2x2. (I don't even own one!)
3x3 - First ever official solve, got a PLL skip. And I manage to get 20.01 seconds average of 5. (Was aiming for sub-20.. meh..)
4x4 - 1:36.50 single solve. (PB is 1:34.68, so it was just 2s away from PB. Good one!)
5x5 - 3:42.65 single solve. (PB!)
3x3 OH - Sub-1min average.. I think.. Have to check out my videos to find out my result.. >.<
Mystery event (plastic bag) - Won a bronze medal!
Scramble copy - Won another bronze medal!

Of course my achievement is nothing compared to Robert's.. Haha


----------



## Edam (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello all. 
Thanks to all who came, it was wonderful and (as charlie will probably say at a later date) it was lovely to have to days run as smoothly as they did and have everyone help out.

I'll go in to more depth when I get home properly. expect a few pictures.

For all interested the scramble for the 9.90 solve (well done robert!) was:

F2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 D F' R D U F' L' D2 U F D2 U 
cross on green. 

love
-adam


----------



## Escher (Jul 13, 2009)

Escher said:


> 2x2 - sub 4.5/NR
> 3x3 - aiming for finals, assuming that means sub 15/14, and a sub 12 single would be lovely.
> 4x4 - sub 1:15 (don't care much)
> 5x5 - sub 2:30 (again, don't care much)
> ...



2x2 - epic fail. All of the scrambles were awful for CLL (apart from scramble 5, which I didn't get because I just got the 4th twice. Since I was so angry I didn't bother to get it changed. My mistake ).

3x3 - Got 3 comfortably sub 15 averages, and one non lucky sub 12 single! Brilliant 

4x4 - lol, nope...
5x5 - see above

OH - I used breandans 2H cube for the first three solves, and Robs OH for the last two. When the times are up you'll see the difference  Epic fail anyway.

Megaminx - cancelled it since tiles fell off and I couldn't be bothered anyway.

FMC - found a nice 5 move 2x2x2, but nothing could save it. Tried another 6 move 2x2x2, but by then time was coming to an end so I just wrote up a crappy 55 mover with the original block (which I think I wrote up wrong) and stopped.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 13, 2009)

Results: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=UKMasters2009 (just in case anybody can't find them!)

EDIT: my major personal goals were achieved for the most part: -


msemtd said:


> Aims: -
> * get there in one piece
> * don't screw up too bad
> * 2x2: 22s, 3x3: 45s avg, 4x4: 3:30, 5x5: 5:00, 6x6: 10:00, 7x7: 15:00 , MM: 6:00, PM: 20s, 3x3OH: 2:00



* "get there in one piece" -- achieved although rather late, in part due to Swindon's Magic Roundabout and the havoc it plays with Sat Nav equipment
* "don't screw up too bad" -- only a few things went badly: 4x4x4 and one of the 5x5x5 solves were grim and full of mistakes
* 45 sec 3x3x3 avg was a major goal for me <high-five-self> \/
* 18.97 avg 2x2x2 was great to get although my 2x2 was locked away in the boot of my car and miles away I was able to borrow Arnaud's
* I think I got a new personal best on my single 6x6x6 solve and the megaminx went well too
* I'm sure that my 3x3x3 OH was a new PB too
* it was great doing lots of scrambling, judging, and being spreadsheet monkey -- the marathon scrambling session for the 3x3x3 final by myself, Jean-Louis, and Sylviane ran like a well-oiled machine. I look forward to seeing the videos as we missed it all!
* Jean-Louis restrung my broken magic and then Arnaud taught me how to solve it including the theory and some interesting cases. Adam taught me how to unscramble it (probably to stop me bringing it to him to fix!)
* Arnaud showed me the theory behind N-Perms, Y-Perms, and probably others but I can't really remember as there was pizza in the way!
* Both Arnaud and Ron showed me edge control during the last F2L pair - I must learn this as it would make a big impact speeds up my 2-look OLL


----------



## panyan (Jul 13, 2009)

im so bummed i missed it, im in bahrain, where it is 42degrees and we have a sandstorm!


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2009)

Did you know?
- I totally sucked this competition?
- It had nothing to do with the organisers? (who did a good job!)
- The only thing I didn't like were the chairs?
- So I had to use my jumper as a cushion the whole time?
- The only good result was my 11.06 single?
- Which WAS lucky? (but anticipated )
- That me and rowan are totally gangster?
- That I forgot to pay rowan.. but hoped he wouldn't remember?
- That jude is silly, and forgot his jumper?
- That I am the worst caller EVER for team bld?
- That it was a awesome comp?
- I can't wait for the next one, cos I'm looking forward to meeting everyone again?
- That I can't thank Chris Ness enough for driving me to and from the competition?

- And of course.. that Rob Yau EXISTS! (and can solve PHYSICAL cubes!)



Escher said:


> Did you know? (In no particular order)
> - that I got an 11.36 official non-lucky full step single?
> - that me and Joey have a very successful career in rap ahead of us?
> - that Joey and Simon owe me £15 and £10?
> ...


----------



## Anthony (Jul 13, 2009)

*Finally!*

Charlie won Pyraminx!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2009)

joey said:


> Did you know?
> - I totally sucked this competition?


What happened to your being able to average sub-1:20 at 3x3x3 BLD without practicing? 

It looks like it was a lot of fun.


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know?
> ...


WELL, I meant at home 

The first was some such sub-2 with parity off, as soon as I took the BLD and saw it.. I was like POOP. 
I can't remember the second one (hence DNF )
Third was just nice and slow to get a success 

You watch Mike.. We'll see what happens at US Nats


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 13, 2009)

I totally forgot about the team blind event -- have the results for the non-WCA events been kept? I'd like to see what time I got with Ruby for team BLD and the results of the Sexy-Move-Challenge (nice work Breandan BTW!)


----------



## Escher (Jul 13, 2009)

afaik, in the sexy move challenge breandan got 27, and pete got 23. Don't remember others.


But more to the point: 

Has anybody found they brought home an extra stackmat timer?

I seem to have lost mine. We were sat on some tables in the far right corner, so if anybody picked it up around there it's probably mine. It has a couple of knocks on the front surface, the most obvious being in the upper RH corner of the display, but none of them are big. Otherwise, I don't think it has any distinguishing marks.
I wouldn't mind paying postage for it if anybody does have it, please reply or PM if you think you do


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2009)

I think charlie has that.. we had one left over at the travel lodge.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2009)

joey said:


> You watch Mike.. We'll see what happens at US Nats


Yeah, but that's no fair - then you'll be in practice. 

Anyway, let's see if you can manage half my best time there. You should be able to do that, right?


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > You watch Mike.. We'll see what happens at US Nats
> ...



Err.. I can try


----------



## Jude (Jul 13, 2009)

Edam said:


> For all interested the scramble for the 9.90 solve (well done robert!) was:
> 
> F2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 D F' R D U F' L' D2 U F D2 U
> cross on green.



If anyone cares, the solution is

x' y' F' D L R' F L' U' L D'
y U' L' U L
y R U R' U R U R'
U L' U' L
R' U' R U' R' U' R
(I'm not sure how Rob executed the LL algs, so I'll just put how I do it)
U' l' U2 L U L' U l 
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2


P.S. Mike: I attempted 4x4x4 BLD! Memo never once quavered while I was solving, so I was sure I'd be the first UK cuber to get a success in comp, but when I opened my eyes it was literally completely scrambled - nothing was correct  The judge said the centres started to be complete (3 or 4) then suddenly they went scrambled and nothing ever came back... Must've messed up a commutator.


EDIT: Also, if anyone cares, FMC scramble was: L B2 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 L U2 R' F2 L' F L2 B2 F' R' B2 F' U' L2
My (winning) solution was:
X-Cross: x2 U L' U2 F L' F' D R D2 F2 (10)
2nd Pair: U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U2 L (8)
3rd Pair: U2 y R U' R' (4)
4th Pair: U' R' U' R (4)
LL: R U R' U R U2 R' U' (8-1)
33 moves

I know it's really bad, but I found the scramble really difficult.. Francois came joint first and his solution was much nicer.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 13, 2009)

Scramble: F2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 D F' R D U F' L' D2 U F D2 U 

Solution:
Cross + preserved F2L pair: x' y' F' D L R' F L' U' L D' (9)
1st F2L Pair: y U' L' U L (4)
2nd: y R U R' U R U R' (7)
3rd: U L' U' L (4)
4th: R' U' R U' R' U' R (7)
OLL: U r' U2 R U R' U r (8)
PLL: U' L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2 (12)

Move total: 51

Time: 9.90

Turning speed: 5.15 (2.d.p.)


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2009)

FMC scramble was: L B2 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 L U2 R' F2 L' F L2 B2 F' R' B2 F' U' L2

My solution.. written from memory.. AvG ripped mine up 

2x2x3: y' L2 U' B' U' B U2 D R2 U2 (9)
Flip edges: F R' F' (3)
Insert: D L' B2 L D' (5)
Pair: U R' U2 R U R' U2 (7)
Insert: F R' F' R2 (4)
LL: U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (8)
Total: 36

BUT, I missed a ' when writing the solution on the final paper.. so I DNFd


----------



## Ton (Jul 13, 2009)

Escher said:


> - that you shouldn't use a cube set up for 2H for OH?



Not true in general , I should know .....a true high speed OH cube is not lose. .......But most cubers believe a OH must be very lose


----------



## Escher (Jul 13, 2009)

Ton said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > - that you shouldn't use a cube set up for 2H for OH?
> ...



Heh, well, you shouldn't use Breandan's relatively tight red type A for OH cubing unless you have strong fingers and turn accurately 
I think to some extent how loose you can have it depends on the type of cube... but as always, it's more about the cuber (and that cubers hands) than the cube.


----------



## Ton (Jul 13, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> - Breanden finally got a sub-12 average.



Great next week Czech 

Erik
Breanden
Tomasz Zolnowski

Will have a tough time with each other.... 

But there could also be a surprise winner for the 3x3 like Rama, and so many other talented cubers

At least the 3x3 will not be a walk in the park.... 

Ton


----------



## TMOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Jude said:


> [
> I know it's really bad, but I found the scramble really difficult.. Francois came joint first and his solution was much nicer.


Here it is:
R2 B2 L F' x' L2 D2 F2 u R2 u' (10): corners + 2 edges solved
x' U M' (3): 2 edges
y' L E L' (4): 1 edge
U D R' E2 R (6): 1 edge
u R E' R E' R2 E (10): last 6 edges
Total: 33 moves. Who said corners first was bad for FMC ? 
I'm not really satisfied with the way I solved the 5th and 6th edge, but I couldn't find a better one, and 33 is already a good result for me.


----------



## gasmus (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm VERY happy with my results

I met all but 1 of my goals which was sub 10 single for 3x3 but my 10.43 in the final would've been if i hadnt locked up on the Y perm(or taken so long to recognise it:/) and would've almost been world record with a PLL skip. I've now had 95 official solves since my last PLL skip...

3x3: My 12.03 average was pretty much my first 5 solves of the day (We arrived late for the 1st round). Last solve was easy but i got nervous so could've also been sub 12 11.60: bad PLLs and many lockups still i'm very happy with this average. 12.09: I was really distracted for the last solve so, also could've be sub 12

4x4: Fourth competition in a row with 4/5 OLL parities! but i still met my goal of sub 1 average and with an awful, awful cube

5x5: Sub 1:30 single which is probably my fastest solve of the month and sub UK record average. It seems the less i practice the faster my official times get

6&7: cubes are too loose so, happy

3x3 OH: Was just aiming for sub 30 which i did with horrible crosses and horrible PLLs

Magic: Thanks to Adam for the magic! i was really surprised i made the podium

Team blind: Thanks to Chris for helping me get 3rd place

Sexy move challenge: could've done 30 but 27 is fine : P

i also made £120 from selling 3x3s 6 times what i would have been happy with!

and of course well done Robert! unbelievable first competition times

Finaly thanks to the organisers and everyone else for making this such a nice friendly competition


----------



## Anthony (Jul 13, 2009)

gasmus said:


> I've now had 95 official solves since my last PLL skip...



Pfff... If you only count my 3x3 solves (Speed and OH).. I've had 125 solves and never had a PLL skip.. I'm hoping the cube fairy feels sorry for me and will give me a couple at my next competition.. 

Sound unlikely? Emile Compion had *3* PLL skips in the same OH average of 5 at NOS 2008. 

He's stealing all the luck.



gasmus said:


> and of course well done Robert! unbelievable first competition times



Do you, or anyone else, have videos of Robert?

I'd really like to see a video of him solving a "real" cube, and I'm sure others would like to aswell.


----------



## wk (Jul 13, 2009)

Erm guys, I've just reviewed my own videos..

There's 3 error in my result. (Though neither of them affect the final result/average)

2x2 Attempt #1
My time - 16.41, submitted result - 16.97
It's the worst time anyway.

3x3 Final round, attempt #1
My time - 26.69, submitted result - 26.96
Again, it's the worst time.

3x3 OH, attempt #2
My time - 48.94, submitted result - 48.44
It's the best time..

I don't know what can be done with that.. so I just point it out.

Uploading videos of my own solves, then I will compile the whole event, with everyone's solves that I've recorded (I have Breandan's best solve, but not Robert's. )

edit: oops, I have breandan's 2nd best solve for this competition, not his best. Though his best for this competition was already being uploaded by someone else. Haha


----------



## Edam (Jul 13, 2009)

The weekend went really well! now I have a little more time to talk about it I can give a little better report. 

The first day was great, really nice and relaxed. We didnt have anything overrun or struggle to fit everyone in. 

6x6 was terrible, but I didn't expect anything else

Magic, If my DNF had been flat instead of landing at an angle I'd have got the NR average, 1.29 I think. Still, happy with 1.5. I really thought Oliver was going to win so it was a surprise to come first.  
If anyone happens to have videos of my magic solves I'd be interested in having a copy (I doubt anyone will have any, but its worth asking!) 
Managed a new pb of 1.03 on sunday evening, so I'm setting a new goal of sub 1.05 single at dusseldorf

4x4 was awful,
pyraminx was ok. 

Michael, we have the results of the mystery events but they're currently on the spreadsheet on Lar's laptop. Hopefully we'll be able to get them up here sometime in the next few days so people can see 


Second day was nice, things went a bit quicker than planned which meant we could put more people into the 3x3 rounds. 

But that didn't stop me being dire, 24,27,25 second averages. And no sub 20 single. oh well. 
I did manage my first ever sub 15 non lucky that day though, 14.68. 

5x5 went ok, would have easily got sub 3 minute average if I hadn't made some silly mistakes, next time!

7x7 went really well! new Pb single.
Amusingly my 7x7 and 6x6 offical times are less than a second apart now. 
6x6 8:26.9
7x7 8:27.38

Well done to Breandan and Robert, Breandan for breaking the NR average twice, and Robert for the Uk's first sub 10. amazing first competition. 

Breandan, I sent off my magic to you today, restrung. I saw your 1.18 when you were practising. Looks like I might have some competition soon. Good luck at the Czech open (for magic of course  ) 
I'm going to work on yours this weekend, I think it's got good potential when I work the strings a little bit looser. 

People need to hurry up posting pictures! I'll have some up thursday or friday - when I finally get home. 

Wk, I'd love to see the group photos your dad took. Both of them, the one at the end of the competition and the one from the evening at the travellodge. (if you could maybe send me the full sized pictures I'd be grateful, Pm me if thats a possibility  )

-edit-

ah, WK, sorry for that. my only guess is that a lot of the time we had trouble telling the different between some peoples 4's and 9's so maybe there was a mix up there. I'm not too sure how you'd go about having it changed (or if it can be..) maybe email Ron and explain and see what he says about it? - that is of course if you're bothered enough about it.


----------



## wk (Jul 13, 2009)

@Adam: The evening group photo was actually a few seconds video.. (he pressed wrongly).. but I'll try to get a snapshot of the video (it was in Full HD, so hopefully the snapshot will turn out nicely). So yea, I'll post it up when I'm done sorting out the media files.

Anyway. uploaded my best solves of each event.. (bear with me, no near (not even close!!!) WR solves )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGevUkF3pgA


----------



## brunson (Jul 13, 2009)

So, Robert Yau sets six national records in his first competition and steps to third in the world for 4x4. That's some debut, Rob! Congratulations.


----------



## wk (Jul 13, 2009)

As requested by Adam, the group photos.

http://tanwk.com/ukmasters09.zip


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Btw, I got to try Breandan's cube. It's amazing, seriously. It's kinda like a good old type A, except it rarely pops


----------



## Edam (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks WK!
It shows how facebook oriented I am when I immediately wondered how many people I could tag in the photo. There's a lot of people I need to add as friends to be able to get everyone.


----------



## wk (Jul 13, 2009)

@Adam

Haha, it would be great if you can tag everyone.. because basically I'm trying to add you guys, but that'll take a while because I've just known every one of you.

So if you have the photo tagged with everyone, it will definitely make me easier to find you guys on Facebook.


----------



## Edam (Jul 13, 2009)

Lets see how well this works, 
this should be a link to the photo, 

link

tag yourself if you see yourself! (or other people you can tag)


----------



## Holger (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you all for a lovely competition. I had a lot of fun


----------



## Garmon (Jul 13, 2009)

Great competition, well the first day anyway!


----------



## wk (Jul 14, 2009)

Done uploading my own solving videos.. 

Tomorrow will compile and upload videos of the competition itself. Hopefully.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a feeling this is going to be a long one...

Firstly the competition. I can't believe just how smoothly everything went. Often a competition can be really stressful and that is what I was really worried about. I like it to be quite relaxed, which is precisely what happened. I think the venue, although a bit annoying to find was just right, it had a lot of air, light and space and wasn't too hot. I really dislike competitions that get too hot and all you can smell is sweatyness...  It was really cool that we got to have extra little meet ups bowling/pizza/indian because that's often my favourite part of a competition 

While it may be "me" that organised the competition, I can't thank everyone who helped enough. Adam, Dave, Michael and Jean Louis were all very important in the running of the competition. Them and our various other halves that were so bored they just thought they'd join in anyway... thank you Grace/Kris/Sylvianne. There is actually nothing to moan about, the timing went brilliantly, most people helped to judge and scramble (and if you didn't, shame on you!) and everyone had a great time, I think. I'm not actually sure there's anything I'd do differently, except maybe find an affordable venue nearer a hotel this time. 

One thing that really drove me crazy (changed my mind about the moan) was people registering last minute, I.e. the day before then moaning when we said we wouldn't be able to give them a t shirt. Seriously, do you think we just whip them up the morning of the competition? Next time we might have to have a deadline by which to register. Also, those of you who didn't turn up without so much as a call... you suck. It only means that someone like me thinks she is going to receive £15 from you to cover costs, so she spends it, then realises that actually she is £15 out of pocket when you no show.

Cubing wise I really didn't do so well in this competition, my 3x3 was terrible, but then again I barely slept and I guess I was quite busy. I did get a competition PB of 17 something so that was good, and my pyraminx average was reasonable though not sub 8. I don't really care about anything else, except for BLD, oh yes, BLD. That was awesome, I came second, which is stupid because I suck at BLD and this is the first competition where I did well. I didn't beat Joey but that's okay. It was also really easy memo, only one corner cycle.

I think my parents and I are now ready to sleep for a long, long time. They kindly let a lot of people stay here but have been haunted by their least favourite sound, the cube clicking. I am simply exhausted and just need a mega nap. There are some puzzles/items left over from the competition that people must have forgotten about if you have lost something, tell me about it and I will see if I have it. I won't say exactly what I have because I don't want people dishonestly claiming puzzles. Olivér, Ron has your Mefferts and 7x7, he will take to czech.

Did you know?

- The weirdest thing ever is opening your front door to find a Hungarian waving at you, when you've only ever seen him in other countries
- The second weirdest thing ever is ringing your doorbell and having two dutch guys and a belgian opening the door to let you in
- There is a terrible "feet" smell wafting around my house, really bad.
- Lars and I did a 6:28 team BLD 4x4 (video to follow lars?)
- I can never ever teach my boyfriend to solve new puzzles because he isn't interested, but sits next to Arnaud for 20 minutes and is now a megaminx lover.
- Michael's kids are adorable. They are also pretty good at the sexy move. Hi Lily and Ruby Noodle!
- ROB YAU EXISTS AND IS TEH AWESOME
- McDonalds must have thought something was really strange when we went in on a really busy day and ordered a variety of things for around 15 people, each in an individual bag.
- Holger and Aksel are awesome Danish guys and they were so nice, I hope I meet them again
- Felix and Napoleon finally met, I think their lives are now complete. Felix's allergies played up this weekend
- Charlie cannot give directions to save her life. We drove all the way along one side of a dual carriageway, just to return along the other side twenty minutes later.
- Ron likes crisps
- Michael loves smoky bacon crisps
- Small children from other events like crisps
- Arnaud is awesome with kids, and so is Olivér. When I say awesome, I mean... awesome that they are tall enough to put them in basket ball hoops and not break them too much.
- Arnaud made a whole train of kids scream at him when he tried to give them a high five at the wildlife park
- Joey loves his grey hoody
- Cube in a bag was actually quite a fun event afterall!
- It was very sad that Erik wasn't there 
- It was very good that everyone got to meet Olivér and Arnaud 
- It was the first time a lot of these puzzles had been done in an English competition, and it was the first two day event I think
- Charlie couldn't go to work today because she is literally on her last legs. She also has a lot of bedsheets to wash 
- Charlie is also moving house in three days and hasn't packed a thing because she has been too busy, oh dear.
- Racing Ron is fun when you get a 10 second headstart.
- Cube nerdiness gets put into perspective when you accidentally sit next to a table of dutch crop circle enthusiasts in a restaurant.
- We didn't make it to thorpe park, it was too expensive and far.
- I actually saw someone trying to take some money from the money box seriously what the hell
- I also saw people taking food from my bag, i.e. stuff I'd made for people staying with me so we didn't have to go to the supermarket. WTF - get some manners.
- This has done nothing but encourage me to have another competition in December time, probably in Bristol. Pencil it in...
- Over the weekend people somehow munched their way through over 200 packets of crisps.
- People from the continent do not understand squash. Ron, Lars and Francois, I saw you all drinking it without diluting it!!
- The WCA spreadsheet is annoying when it doesn't work
- MESSIN'
- Arnaud's "you just lost the game, but I don't understand the game, so I didn't lose".
- JUTJE (hungarian messin'...?) sp?
- HENCHE (dutch messin'?) sp?
- The travelodge has an amazing ice cream machine
- Breandan has lovely smelling hair after a shower. Seriously.
- Someone brought an adorable four week old baby to the competition! How brave, but she was very well behaved and wasn't annoyed by the sound.
- The climbing frames on the wall didn't once get used by Arnaud, eh?
- For once we had enough cube covers
- We managed to have everyone averaging under a minute going into the semi finals, and then twenty going into the finals, which was mental considering a 20s average doesn't always get you into the semi final!
- I made the final by the skin of my teeth, I was 21st, then Holger told me he would not be here for the final!
- Some people do fake solves on youtube, and then make themselves look silly by not getting that kind of time in competition.
- Our youngest competitior was Joshua Hartley, who had awesome cube socks from Next. He was also very sweet and polite - hooray. His mum was also really nice, she was very worried about him coming last but he actually made it to the semi final!
- Our oldest competitor didn't show up, what a surprise.
- Some people didn't even bring their own cubes to solve with, then got a bit annoying when I said I didn't want them to borrow my best cubes because I needed them!
- My bathroom survived

Okay that's enough for now, I seriously need a nap. Love love.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 14, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Btw, I got to try Breandan's cube. It's amazing, seriously. It's kinda like a good old type A, except it rarely pops



Are you the same person who has all the High Scores at hi-games.net


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 14, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone!
> ...



yes


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jul 14, 2009)

Charlie, thank you so much for an absolutely fantastic weekend. You did a great job organizing the competition. Send my love to Kris and to your parents.

Pictures, videos and stories will follow later. 






*Felix, our mascot*


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who was there, you all made my first competition very enjoyable and made me feel welcome into the community. I had an awesome time and everyone I met was so nice. Charlie and the rest really did do an awesome job of organising it and it seemed to go really smoothly. 

AvG is just simply awesome, it was a pleasure to meet you and play with all your cool puzzles. He taught my girlfriend and I how to solve magic (I bought one of Olivér's old ones) and now Kathryn can solve it faster than I can, she got a 2.58 average yesterday. I've had to restring it 4 times though which was made a little easier as I watched Arnaud restring one at the comp using a pen lid. 

Ron is really nice too, we did team blind together (I've never done it before) and he is an excellent caller. We would have got about 1:30 but I messed up a T-perm of all things and had to go back. On the Sunday we had breakfast with Ron and he told me lots of stuff about Worlds 09, sponsorship and media involvement which was really interesting and later on in the day he spent time showing me some F2L tricks to reduce the awful amount of cube rotations that I seem to do. Thanks Ron !

Also I actually won a Silver Medal in the 'sexy move challenge'. I came second to Breandan and completed 23 RUR'U'x6 in 60 seconds. I was halfway through the 24th when the time ran out, so this was 9.5tps. I was so surprised I did that well. 

I posted some goals before the comp > 



cookingfat said:


> My little personal goals for this weekend are >
> 
> * have fun and don't take it too seriously.
> *I had the most fun I've had for a long time and I didn't take it too seriously*
> ...



I'm quite happy with my times to say it was my first comp and how nervous I was. I even got a 21.10 PLL skip and followed it up with a 22.39 full step, so I'm pleased. 9.90 average for 2x2 could have been better, especially the 5th scramble which I DNFd. And I was happy with 2:07 for 4x4, although my first try of Simon's mefferts 4x4 I got 1:50. 

There were quite a few records set last weekend too, notably Robert Yau got 6 and it was his first comp, so well done Robert (yes he is real) 

I'm so looking forward to the next comp, hopefully UK Open. I enjoyed every minute, thanks again.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 14, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...



...He's also the one with six national records in his first competition including a 9.9 second solve on the 3x3. He also has a 40.xx solve on the 4x4 now and is number 3 in the world. So Hi-games isn't all he's good at .


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 14, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> - Michael loves smoky bacon crisps



Yes, this is true! As a vegetarian I am enamoured by these illicit flavours 



CharlieCooper said:


> - Over the weekend people somehow munched their way through over 200 packets of crisps.



Guilty as charged


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 14, 2009)

Finally back at home.  This weekend was perfect. Simply amazing in every possible way! Charlie, Grace, Sylviane, Adam, Kris, JLM and many others did an excellent job on the organisation.

After my 18. competition i felt like making a "did you know" list, so here it goes:

Did you know that:

- i had no baggage on the plane, only a little bag with me?
- i've never been to the UK vefore?
- Charlie lives in a beautiful, 400-500 years old house?
- her parents are really lovely?
- we also met her boyfriend, Kristoffer, and he is AWESOME!!! 
- UK's weather is tricky?
- all the drivers driving on the wrong side of the road?
- Arnaud is a very good driver!
- i fell in love? 
- i hit my head like 10 times this weekend?
- i finally met Chris Ness, and he is soooo cool? 
- i also met Robert Yau, who asked me saturday morning to show how stack mat works? (first stack mat solve ever: 42 sec with my 4x4)
- he also used my 4x4 for competing, so my 4x4 is officially WR capable? 
- organisation was close to be the best, i've ever seen?
- i was so glad that all the people spoke perfect english? 
- i broke a high score from 16 to 45 with a basketball game? 
- Robert and Breandan are good at pool?
- whatever i do, i get 10s in clock? (well, except for the 9.90 )
- my new NR in multi blind will not survive czech open? 
- i am disappointed with magic and blind?
- Lars won master magic!!!
- i've never seen Ron laughing sooo hard? 
- we did alley-oop dunking with Breandan?  (video later)
- i'm inside out?! 

I love you guys, you are the best!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 14, 2009)

Also, *François* can i ask you to bring your silver medal with you to Czech Open? I know, it's kind of rude to ask you for it but the computer messed up the mean of 3 results, and i came second in megaminx. I'm sorry. 

At least: we got even closer, then we thought we were before!


----------



## TMOY (Jul 14, 2009)

No problem. I don't really care about being 2nd or 3rd in megaminx, since I've already won a gold medal in that event once (in Barcelona). I'm much happier with my (tied) 1st place in FMC 
And I knew something weird had happened when I saw that the means we were granted with didn't match with my computations (I had actually computed 2:08.xx for both of us, but I was uncertain about the hondredths and so I didn't know who was 2nd and who was 3rd). In fact the organizers had calculated the mean on the last two attempts only.
Great weekend anyway, thanks Charlie and everybody for this nice competition.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 14, 2009)

ah yes, sorry about that little mess up. the spreadsheet had some kind of problem.. sorry!!

olivér i see you tried to call me three times today... are you okay? ron has your stuff 

did you know?

charlie has fallen asleep 4 times today in stupid places while tidying. 1. on arnaud/olivér's bedroom floor while changing the sheets, 2. on the floor next to grace's bed while changing the sheets, 3. leaning on the washing machine waiting for it to finish with the sheets. motto: never change sheets.

olivér cannot get used to the english he/she/it because in hungarian they have no such equivalent, nor do they used gender specific pronouns. this is shown in the above post, HER girlfriend 

also, can you type the longest hungarian word oliver please?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 14, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> olivér i see you tried to call me three times today... are you okay? ron has your stuff



Yes. Thank you!  Btw, where were they? :O



CharlieCooper said:


> olivér cannot get used to the english he/she/it because in hungarian they have no such equivalent, nor do they used gender specific pronouns. this is shown in the above post, HER girlfriend



Sorry, huge fail!  But it proved my point.  



CharlieCooper said:


> also, can you type the longest hungarian word oliver please?



Sure! 

"Megszencségteleníthetetlenségeskedéseitekért." Wow, that was hard to type!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 14, 2009)

So much to read, so much to say, so much I loved: I will try to summarise:

1) Awesome (competition, people, Charlie, results, vacation)
2) Left-sided driving
3) 2 4 1
4) Messin' indeed (or in Dutch: Geintje)
5) Range: 31/woman to 70/man, but still no game....
6) ... you just lost it
7) http://www.myspace.com/katevoegele (go for her Oliver)
8) UK (Charlie house) at 01:45, FR entry at 07:34, BE entry at 08:00, NL entry at 10:45, work at 11:45 (4 different countries before lunch)
9) Hottentottensoldatententententoonstellingstenten (NL)

also, I have your 444 Oliver

Now all I have to do is the weekly, work for 2.5 more days and drive to Czech Open where I will meet..... Lars, Oliver, Breandan again


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 14, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> also, I have your 444 Oliver



Ok, and what about my 7x7? And where did you find my cube/s?


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 14, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > also, I have your 444 Oliver
> ...


 
I don't have your 7x7x7. Charlie has 1 though (it is normal white quality, not "supergood")

The 4x4x4 (that one is "supergood") was found in Rons bag and transfered to mine for easier transportation


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 14, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Olivér, Ron has your Mefferts and 7x7, he will take to czech.



I'm confused. Where is my 7x7 then? :O 

Is there any chance that someone took my 7x7 and left his/her, and thats the cube you found at the venue? If yes, i would like to aks the competitors to check their white 7x7, and if found looser then before, inform me here, please!

Thank you!


----------



## Holger (Jul 14, 2009)

I just checked mine white 7x7, and i do not believe it is mine. There is a few minor differences on stickers, including I had a V-cube logo on my white site which isn't there anymore. It doesn't seem looser than my own 7x7.


----------



## wk (Jul 15, 2009)

Alright guys!!! I'm done compiling the videos!

Check out the video! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcT_S7OSg1o

I've included as many of you as possible.. so for those that are not in the video.. I'm sorry!!

I'm not very good in video editing (just beginner), so hopefully it'll turn out nice. Hehe..


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 15, 2009)

That's brilliant wk, I love it! You got the end of Robert's 40.53 4x4 too, awesome. 

I'm on there a couple of times too. Great day.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 15, 2009)

i don't suppose anyone captured my 3 minute something bld did they? massive achievement for me!

rowan i don't have your timer, i have a timer that i think is louis'. check with lars as i think he has an extra


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 15, 2009)

wk said:


> Alright guys!!! I'm done compiling the videos!
> Check out the video! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcT_S7OSg1o


Wow, thanks WK, that's great -- your dad did a good job capturing so much and the editing is good too.

Am I really that tall?


----------



## Escher (Jul 15, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> i don't suppose anyone captured my 3 minute something bld did they? massive achievement for me!
> 
> rowan i don't have your timer, i have a timer that i think is louis'. check with lars as i think he has an extra



Interesting... is he going to czech open? If so he could give it to Breandan who could mail it to me. 
Thanks anyway


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 15, 2009)

is lars going to czech open? what a silly question


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jul 15, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> check with lars as i think he has an extra



I don't have that timer anymore. I think I left at your place so that it would be easier to collect it or bring it back to the owner.



CharlieCooper said:


> is lars going to czech open? what a silly question



Well, there could have been a UK competition in the same weekend...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 15, 2009)

another did you know:

following the impromptu whistlathon in travelodge, i would like to say we ain't got bananas on these kids


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 15, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> - we did alley-oop dunking with Breandan?  (video later)



Here it comes:


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha, that was great Oliver!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 15, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> following the impromptu whistlathon in travelodge, i would like to say we ain't got bananas on these kids



Wow! Those kids can sing! Inspirational.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 15, 2009)

Lars, have you got my final square-1 solve on vid? 22.xx with parity isn't too shabby. I also want to see how annoyed I looked


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jul 15, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Lars, have you got my final square-1 solve on vid? 22.xx with parity isn't too shabby. I also want to see how annoyed I looked



No, I deleted it because you looked so annoyed. I reckoned you thought it was that bad that you didn't want to see it.



Just kidding, I'm going to start uploading my videos and photos this evening.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 15, 2009)

good lars, can't wait  you had some really good ones!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for uploading the vid. I only looked looked annoyed during EP


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jul 16, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Thanks for uploading the vid. I only looked looked annoyed during EP



Now you know what you need to work on. 

Photos uploaded: http://www.flickr.com/photos/larsvandenbergh/collections/72157621389822449/

Videos are on my YouTube channel right over there. <<


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 16, 2009)

I always look bad in photos lol


----------



## Anthony (Jul 16, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> I always look bad in photos lol



But at least there's irrefutable evidence that you exist.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 16, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > I always look bad in photos lol
> ...



Ah, good point


----------



## Edam (Jul 24, 2009)

Ah! I finally remembered to put up the results of the mystery events for anyone interested, :


```
Team Bld
1	Rowan + Jude	United Kingdom	1:18.77	1:05.56
2	Charlie + Lars	UK + BE	        1:19.72	1:17.04
3	Chris + Breandan	UK	1:43.56	1:27.75
4	Aksel + Holger	Denmark	        1:40.71	2:02.23
5	Adam + Oliver	UK + HU	        1:47.81	2:25.35
6	Simon + Robert	United Kingdom	1:49.01	2:05.26
7	Arnaud + Joey	NL + UK	        2:13.44	1:50.53
8	Peter + Ron	UK + NL	        2:07.70	2:20.05
9	Richard + Tom	United Kingdom	2:22.57	DNF
10	James + Garmon	United Kingdom	2:47.59	3:06.02
11	Francois + Ron	FR + NL	        2:49.68	2:47.75
12	Michael + Ruby	United Kingdom	6:09.06	DNF
```


```
Bag solving
1	Robert Yau	        3:45.08
2	Chris Ness	        3:51.83
3	Tan Wei Ken	        4:09.61
4	Jued Wright	        4:23.52
5	Joey	                4:33.27
6	Matthew Sheerin	        4:47.00
7	Lars Vandenbergh	4:55.78
8	James Dean Ludlow	4:56.02
9	Francois                5:21.10
10	Adam  	                5:37.36
11	Greg Austin             5:39.65
12	Rowan Kineavy	        6:23.41
13	Simon Crawford	        6:23.71
14	Brett Ludlow	        6:46.72
15	Oliver	                7:16.71
16	Richard McKearny  	7:27.63
17	Ron	                7:55.59
18	Garmon Roberto	DNF
```


```
Match the scramble
1	Christopher Ness	1:05.50
2	Robert Yau	        1:46.69
3	Tan Wei Ken	        2:21.08
4	Oliver Perge 	        2:27.18
5	Jude Wright	        2:31.94
6	Charlie Flavour	        2:37.94
7	Peter Harpham	        2:58.21
8	Ron van Bruchem	        3:03.80
9	Ben Whitmore	        3:16.75
10	Greg Austin	        3:33.46
11	Adam Wills	        4:51.60
12	Michael Erskine	        5:12.65
13	Francois Courtès	5:30.47
14	Richard McKearney       7:41.60
15	Lars Vandenbergh	7:46.29
16	Arnaud van Galen	DNF
16	Thom Power	        DNF
16	James Dean Ludlow	DNF
16	Brett Ludlow	        DNF
16	Joey Gouly	        DNF
```

hopefully that displays ok.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 24, 2009)

Also, I've just found out my parents recorded some solves, so I might upload some of them. Admittedly, the majority of them are of me


----------



## gasmus (Jul 24, 2009)

what about the sexy move challenge?


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 24, 2009)

Congratulations on beating me at MTS Chris. You had a little luck, but a good solve anyway. I had a 1:06 (also good) DNF because I had a missed slice-turn 
Why can't we just replace "with feet" with "MTS"?


Edam said:


> ...
> 
> ```
> Match the scramble
> ...


----------



## joey (Jul 24, 2009)

I DNF'd MTS cos of a X-perm :/ I must have done a y2 by accident


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 24, 2009)

X-Perm???

If it was an H-Perm with a U2 that should have been a +2, not a DNF (assuming you performed the H-Perm)


----------



## joey (Jul 24, 2009)

I mean I had a H-perm + U2 left to do. That's all!


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 24, 2009)

gasmus said:


> what about the sexy move challenge?



Yeah, I want to see those too. You and I did pretty well, Breandan. 



AvGalen said:


> Congratulations on beating me at MTS Chris. You had a little luck, but a good solve anyway. I had a 1:06 (also good) DNF because I had a missed slice-turn
> *Why can't we just replace "with feet" with "MTS"?*
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly !! MTS is way better than with feet. Feet is a bit silly if you ask me. I actually didn't too too bad at MTS, more than half way up which is ok but could have been faster.


----------



## Edam (Jul 24, 2009)

Sexy move challenge isn't on the spreadsheet. (and i'd forgotten about it ) 

Using my powers of memory and this photograph:






I think the top 3 results were

27 for Breandan
23? for Pete
and 21 for Me Charlie and Greg


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 24, 2009)

Why is it known as an "H-perm", even though is looks more like an "X-perm"?...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 24, 2009)

Edam said:


> ```
> Bag solving
> 1	Robert Yau	        3:45.08
> 2	Chris Ness	        3:51.83
> ...


So do I interpret this (and some of the photos) correctly that you had a competition to solve a cube in a plastic bag? My daughter Marie will be thrilled to hear about it. She was doing this at the Indiana Open last year (if I recall correctly, that was the competition where she came up with the idea). I think I remember that she was somewhere around 8 or 9 minutes, but she was still fairly competitive, huh?


----------



## Escher (Jul 24, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Edam said:
> 
> 
> > ```
> ...



it was more like you had a completely popped cube in a plastic bag and you had to reassemble it to a solved state


----------



## joey (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, some people put it together solved, some put it together as quickly as possible, and then solved it.


----------



## TMOY (Jul 24, 2009)

We had a disassembled cube in a plastic bag and we had to turn it into an assembled cube in solved state without opening the bag.
I chose to assemble it randomly and then solve it, some other competitors preferred to assemble it directly in solved state. I don't know which option is better, it may vary among people...


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 24, 2009)

Edam said:


> Ah! I finally remembered to put up the results of the mystery events for anyone interested, :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Yes!! Two top ten finishes lol.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 24, 2009)

Escher said:


> it was more like you had a completely popped cube in a plastic bag and you had to reassemble it to a solved state


Cool idea! I'll tell Marie about it; I bet she tries it at some lull in the competition tomorrow. (I suspect this will be much harder for her, though; I'd be very surprised if she could stackmat it.)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm not quite sure where that idea came from. I was in the supermarket and it suddenly came to me after I decided knife and fork solve would be too hard. See my video if you aren't sure what I mean!


----------



## joey (Jul 26, 2009)

I would just like to point out that however few we UK cubers are, we do like to natter.

This is the 360th post in this thread. (Currently beating the second largest competiton thread by over 100 posts!)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 26, 2009)

I remember the thread for UK Open 2008 also had billions of replies


----------



## chrisness (Jul 26, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Congratulations on beating me at MTS Chris. You had a little luck, but a good solve anyway. I had a 1:06 (also good) DNF because I had a missed slice-turn
> Why can't we just replace "with feet" with "MTS"?
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks  i think 6 move OLL and U perm definitely counts as very lucky for MTS though. I had only ever done this twice before though, and never timed

Chris


----------



## Ron (Jul 27, 2009)

We have the more popular unofficial event results here:
http://www.speedcubing.com/results

Unfortunately the software cannot deal with team solves because there must be a relationship between the competitor result and the competitor. Which is not (yet) possible if there are two competitors for one result.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 28, 2009)

Ron said:


> We have the more popular unofficial event results here:
> http://www.speedcubing.com/results
> 
> Unfortunately the software cannot deal with team solves because there must be a relationship between the competitor result and the competitor. Which is not (yet) possible if there are two competitors for one result.



You really need to refactor that database into something relational 

..I'm not volunteering BTW!


----------



## brunson (Jul 28, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Ron said:
> 
> 
> > We have the more popular unofficial event results here:
> ...


I will. It's pretty much what I do for a living. 

From what I've seen, it seems pretty well normalized, to do team anything would only require a new cross reference table and a view to obscure it from existing queries.


----------



## joey (Aug 1, 2009)

Inafter Brunson used an internet jargon creator for his last post.


----------

